# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Game of Thrones TV SHOW ONLY

## brandon

The other thread is filled with spoilers so this is a new thread for TV show only. The rules are:

As soon as an episode airs it's fair game to discuss itIf you read the books you can discuss differences from things that ALREADY happened in the show to how they happened in the bookKeep in mind the order of events in the show has been changed from the book so just because it didn't happen in the show yet doesn't mean it wont! Don't spoil major plotlines please! public statements made by actors/directors/GRRM related to the show are fair game to discuss as long as they aren't major spoilers.

Go!

----------


## brandon

Ok so my first question is how many more times do we need to watch Daenerys siege cities and free the slaves before she actually does something cool?

----------


## brandon

Also, opinions on Sandor Clegane (The hound)? He was just becoming so likable and then he robbed that old man?  What's a libertarian to do?

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> Also, opinions on Sandor Clegane (The hound)? He was just becoming so likable and then he robbed that old man?  What's a libertarian to do?


The old man was going to lose it in a nice "the hound" way or in a bad "the mountain" way, the hound did him a favor. You gonna tell a total stranger you are being robbed and that you have money saved that the robbers were unable to take?

Even when the hound was wrong for what he did, he was right on what he said.

----------


## Philhelm

Why is Davos so loyal to Stannis?  Stannis is an evil religious fanatic and is Melisandre's henchman, and never seems to listen to Davos' advice.  The only thing good about Stannis is that he doesn't allow his imprisoned daughter to be beaten.

----------


## Philhelm

> Also, opinions on Sandor Clegane (The hound)? He was just becoming so likable and then he robbed that old man?  What's a libertarian to do?


He's the Hound.  What did you expect?

I think it's okay for a libertarian to enjoy a fictional, evil(ish) character.

----------


## Nolan

> Ok so my first question is how many more times do we need to watch Daenerys siege cities and free the slaves before she actually does something cool?


The first rule to GOT is not get attached to anyone. Listen to Little Finger.

----------


## Victor Grey

> Also, opinions on Sandor Clegane (The hound)? He was just becoming so likable and then he robbed that old man?  What's a libertarian to do?


I like how his character is being fleshed out.

He went from (in my view) this bland, standing mute guard with hinted at brother issues, to an actual character.

Sure does seem to be destined by fate to always guard over children no matter where he ends up. Children are drawn to him like refrigerator magnets for some reason.




> Ok so my first question is how many more times do we need to watch Daenerys siege cities and free the slaves before she actually does something cool?


My bet is, until the dragons are big enough for her to ride. She'll probably poke around Essos until then. However long that will take. Seems every step of her story, revolves around the dragons being the usual chapter ender. By setting someone on fire.

6/10 someone that wanted her body. Rest someone that wanted her dragons. Often both.

----------


## BamaAla

> Ok so my first question is how many more times do we need to watch Daenerys siege cities and free the slaves before she actually does something cool?


I don't know, but I'm over it; she just gets on my nerves. By the time she's ready to head over the sea, the fight is going to be with the white walkers.

----------


## Carlybee

I wonder if the scenes with Daenerys are so brief is because it's super expensive to film with all those extras.  Although I wonder if some of that army is some sort of CGI or illusion.  That would be a lot of extras, especially as her army keeps growing.

----------


## fr33

> Also, opinions on Sandor Clegane (The hound)? He was just becoming so likable and then he robbed that old man?  What's a libertarian to do?


Honestly a libertarian shouldn't waste time getting his or her panties in a wad. It's a story that is mainly about Westeros where feudalism and monarchism are the state. One can hope that these are abolished after the zombie apocalypse that seems to be brewing. That's what I'm hoping for.

----------


## Smart3

> Why is Davos so loyal to Stannis?  Stannis is an evil religious fanatic and is Melisandre's henchman, and never seems to listen to Davos' advice.  The only thing good about Stannis is that he doesn't allow his imprisoned daughter to be beaten.


Without Stannis, Davos would still be a smuggler and might even be dead. Davos owes Stannis his life.




> I don't know, but I'm over it; she just gets on my nerves. By the time she's ready to head over the sea, the fight is going to be with the white walkers.


A Song of *Ice and Fire*.

----------


## Philhelm

> A Song of *Ice and Fire*.


TV show only!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

The producers are turning basically every consensual sex scene (in the books) into a rape scene in the show.  The worst depiction was Daenerys & Drogo, who in the book had a very romantic and consensual marriage night.  The show made you think he went from a monster in Daenerys eyes to a hulky hero deserving of respect - when in all honestly, he always had it and was never a monster.  Suddenly "moon of my life" and "my sun and stars" makes sense.  

Next was Cersei & Jaime in the room with their dead son, Joffrey.

----------


## specsaregood

> The producers are turning basically every consensual sex scene (in the books) into a rape scene in the show.  The worst depiction was Daenerys & Drogo, who in the book had a very romantic and consensual marriage night.  *Next was Cersei & Jaime in the room with their dead son, Joffrey.*


Consensual or not, that scene was all sorts of $#@!ed up.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Also, opinions on Sandor Clegane (The hound)? He was just becoming so likable and then he robbed that old man?  What's a libertarian to do?


That's another thing they changed from the books. In the books, instead of robbing this one farmer, he (and Arya) spend a few weeks in a small village where he does honest work for pay (repairing their walls and such). IIRC, he and Arya even consider staying on there through the winter - but he kinda makes the villagers antsy (he is the Hound, after all), and they can't spare the food & resources for the two "guests." So Sandor & Arya leave without further incident. He doesn't assault or rob anybody during this time.

----------


## BamaAla

Tonight's episode was sort of dull, IMHO. The story wasn't really advanced at all and the first 10 minutes were more boring Daenerys crap; have I told you I'm so over that plot? Bran and the siblings are captured, but why didn't Brandon just take over dude's head and nip that crap in the bud? 

That said, the preview for next week looks promising.

----------


## Carlybee

I thought it was pretty good tonight actually. The Icewalker with the baby thing was interesting and we get to see a little more into Littlefinger's motives for those of us who have not read the books.  I was confused about Brianne's mission though.  Was he really sending her to protect Sansa or to bring her back so he could do Cersei's bidding?

----------


## BamaAla

> I thought it was pretty good tonight actually. The Icewalker with the baby thing was interesting and we get to see a little more into Littlefinger's motives for those of us who have not read the books.  I was confused about Brianne's mission though.  Was he really sending her to protect Sansa or to bring her back so he could do Cersei's bidding?


Good question. Jaime obviously still loves his sister, but he looks like he's becoming disenchanted with her. After all of that talk about wanting to be a good person and to fill the book and the way he looks at Brianne, I'd guess (hope maybe) that he's sincere. Call me crazy, but I like The King Slayer and hope he marries Brianne and has little warrior babies!

----------


## COpatriot

If you thought the Daenerys storyline was boring now (and it is) it's getting to the point where book-readers really began to LOATHE that part of the book series.

Also, I need a gif of Bran's face getting slapped right now. Not tomorrow, NOW.

----------


## Carlybee

> Good question. Jaime obviously still loves his sister, but he looks like he's becoming disenchanted with her. After all of that talk about wanting to be a good person and to fill the book and the way he looks at Brianne, I'd guess (hope maybe) that he's sincere. Call me crazy, but I like The King Slayer and hope he marries Brianne and has little warrior babies!


I think Cersei would have her head first.

----------


## COpatriot

Mmm yeah.

----------


## BamaAla

> I think Cersei would have her head first.


lol, probably.

----------


## specsaregood

I'm pretty sure Arya is my favorite character so far.   Not knowing anything about what will happen; I pick her to avenge her family and take the throne someday.

----------


## Philhelm

> I'm pretty sure Arya is my favorite character so far.   Not knowing anything about what will happen; I pick her to avenge her family and take the throne someday.


That's too bad.  She is going to die this season.  Probably an episode before the finale.

----------


## specsaregood

> That's too bad.  She is going to die this season.  Probably an episode before the finale.


I don't believe you.

----------


## Philhelm

> I don't believe you.


Ah, you got me.  She'll probably survive the series, or at least live until the end.  My favorite character walks around with a noose around his neck.

----------


## BamaAla

> Ah, you got me.  She'll probably survive the series, or at least live until the end.  My favorite character walks around with a noose around his neck.


lol, that could be anyone. Tyrion?

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Also, opinions on Sandor Clegane (The hound)? *He was just becoming so likable and then he robbed that old man*?  What's a libertarian to do?


That doesn't happen in the book, either!

----------


## fr33

> The producers are turning basically every consensual sex scene (in the books) into a rape scene in the show.  The worst depiction was Daenerys & Drogo, who in the book had a very romantic and consensual marriage night.  The show made you think he went from a monster in Daenerys eyes to a hulky hero deserving of respect - when in all honestly, he always had it and was never a monster.  Suddenly "moon of my life" and "my sun and stars" makes sense.  
> 
> Next was Cersei & Jaime in the room with their dead son, Joffrey.


It was slightly different from the book in both of those instances but not as different as many other scenes were. 

By modern western feminist standards, both scenes would be rape even in the book though. 

In the books; Daenerys cried before having sex and did not even want to be married to Drogo. Like in the books; in the show Daenerys was never happy with sex until she crawled on top.

The biggest difference between the books and show in the "sex on Joffrey's funeral" is that in the book this was when Jaime had just returned home from being a prisoner rather than in the show where he'd been home for a while and even at the wedding (which he wasn't in the books). In the book Cersei resisted and told him "no" up until he laid her out and started doing it to her. Then she gave in.


Regardless, let's not act like slave-rape isn't a common occurrence in the books. When people talk about how filthy and porno-like the show is, I tell them it's nothing compared to the books.

----------


## COpatriot

> It was slightly different from the book in both of those instances but not as different as many other scenes were. 
> 
> By modern western feminist standards, both scenes would be rape even in the book though. 
> 
> In the books; Daenerys cried before having sex and did not even want to be married to Drogo. Like in the books; in the show Daenerys was never happy with sex until she crawled on top.
> 
> The biggest difference between the books and show in the "sex on Joffrey's funeral" is that in the book this was when Jaime had just returned home from being a prisoner rather than in the show where he'd been home for a while and even at the wedding (which he wasn't in the books). In the book Cersei resisted and told him "no" up until he laid her out and started doing it to her. Then she gave in.
> 
> 
> Regardless, let's not act like slave-rape isn't a common occurrence in the books. When people talk about how filthy and porno-like the show is, I tell them it's nothing compared to the books.


They also left out the detail that cersei was on her period.

----------


## brandon

> They also left out the detail that cersei was on her period.


Probably for the best...

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## MelissaWV

> It was slightly different from the book in both of those instances but not as different as many other scenes were. 
> 
> By modern western feminist standards, both scenes would be rape even in the book though. 
> 
> In the books; Daenerys cried before having sex and did not even want to be married to Drogo. Like in the books; in the show Daenerys was never happy with sex until she crawled on top.
> 
> The biggest difference between the books and show in the "sex on Joffrey's funeral" is that in the book this was when Jaime had just returned home from being a prisoner rather than in the show where he'd been home for a while and even at the wedding (which he wasn't in the books). In the book Cersei resisted and told him "no" up until he laid her out and started doing it to her. Then she gave in.
> 
> 
> Regardless, let's not act like slave-rape isn't a common occurrence in the books. When people talk about how filthy and porno-like the show is, I tell them it's nothing compared to the books.


Yeah I was baffled at the "outcry" over the scene in the sept.  In the books she's pounding her fists on her back and angry at him, but then it turns enthusiastic.  Dany has a similar experience where she's crying and shy until she takes over.  Frankly I find that a much more disturbing framework for that kind of scene.  It implies that if a woman says no, if she's kicking and screaming and beating on you and telling you to stop, you should just keep going until she starts liking it.  

There is also much more consensual sex in the show, though much of that happens in brothels to allow for exposition of plot AND flesh simultaneously.  

People who think the book is not worse on this front don't seem to have given much thought to what happens when Drogo takes over the Lamb People, or where the entire concept of Craster and his daughters/wives came from.

----------


## phill4paul

It will be interesting where tonight's episode will take us in light of last weeks new development....

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> It was slightly different from the book in both of those instances but not as different as many other scenes were. 
> 
> By modern western feminist standards, both scenes would be rape even in the book though. 
> 
> In the books; Daenerys cried before having sex and did not even want to be married to Drogo. Like in the books; in the show Daenerys was never happy with sex until she crawled on top.
> 
> The biggest difference between the books and show in the "sex on Joffrey's funeral" is that in the book this was when Jaime had just returned home from being a prisoner rather than in the show where he'd been home for a while and even at the wedding (which he wasn't in the books). In the book Cersei resisted and told him "no" up until he laid her out and started doing it to her. Then she gave in.
> 
> 
> Regardless, let's not act like slave-rape isn't a common occurrence in the books. When people talk about how filthy and porno-like the show is, I tell them it's nothing compared to the books.


There's a 'check your privilege' type of feminist on another forum that is furious about the 'rape' scenes in the show, how they've turned Jaime into a villain because of it, etc. Boggles the mind how she throws out 'check your privilege' in nearly every post while just skating around the nature of sexual relationships in the book.

----------


## MelissaWV

Last night might possibly have been the most boring episode of the entire series.  They even managed to turn a sinister situation with Sansa into a blink-and-you-missed-it arrival to the Vale.

And they ended the unnecessary mingling of Jon's storyline, Locke's storyline, and Bran's... okay let's call it a storyline... with Bran having to make a "tough choice" to stay the course and keep looking for his three-eyed raven.

Why... just why...

Who read the books and thought "know what?  We totally need more Bran.  And bonus points if he's played by a weirdly Britty girl-looking boy."

----------


## francisco

> Last night might possibly have been the most boring episode of the entire series.  They even managed to turn a sinister situation with Sansa into a blink-and-you-missed-it arrival to the Vale.
> 
> And they ended the unnecessary mingling of Jon's storyline, Locke's storyline, and Bran's... okay let's call it a storyline... with Bran having to make a "tough choice" to stay the course and keep looking for his three-eyed raven.


I liked last night's ep.

And it gave me a laugh to hear Tywin's rant over Westeros' own central bank , the unyielding Iron Bank

----------


## COpatriot

Bran sucks. Book and show. I wish Jaime had actually killed him. That guy who hit him last week quickly became my hero and then they had Jon kill him. They really do kill off all the good characters. Oh well. We get more Stannis the Mannis next week.

----------


## BamaAla

> Last night might possibly have been the most boring episode of the entire series.  They even managed to turn a sinister situation with Sansa into a blink-and-you-missed-it arrival to the Vale.
> 
> And they ended the unnecessary mingling of Jon's storyline, Locke's storyline, and Bran's... okay let's call it a storyline... with Bran having to make a "tough choice" to stay the course and keep looking for his three-eyed raven.
> 
> Why... just why...
> 
> Who read the books and thought "know what?  We totally need more Bran.  And bonus points if he's played by a weirdly Britty girl-looking boy."


I've thought the last two episodes were pretty boring. I saw somewhere that the show had been renewed for two more seasons and the author is still writing books in the series, so more boring episodes may be in store. 

I currently love the show, but I can see it going, for me, the way of "The Walking Dead" and "How I Met your Mother." TWD went straight boring so much so that it seemed like every episode consisted of 12 minutes of Rick looking off in silence. How I met... just never got to the point and drug out everything to fill episodes. I fear that Game of Thrones could go the same direction.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I've thought the last two episodes were pretty boring. I saw somewhere that the show had been renewed for two more seasons and the author is still writing books in the series, so more boring episodes may be in store. 
> 
> I currently love the show, but I can see it going, for me, the way of "The Walking Dead" and "How I Met your Mother." TWD went straight boring so much so that it seemed like every episode consisted of 12 minutes of Rick looking off in silence. How I met... just never got to the point and drug out everything to fill episodes. I fear that Game of Thrones could go the same direction.


Since this is "TV Show only" I won't get into the direction it actually goes.  I did find a few things to be interested in last week, and I found a few of the additions to be interesting, but after last night's episode the entire Bran sidequest was so contrived   He ended it all by sliding into Hodor's mind, but he could not have done that while they were being captured?  Or when the fighting started?  There were a couple of really important things missing from the book to the show that they could have fit in, rather than what they chose to depict.

Overall I'm still happy with most of their shortcuts and consolidations, but yes, they need to tread carefully or the payoffs will stop being worth all the longwinded family histories and Cersei-smirks.

----------


## specsaregood

> , but after last night's episode the entire Bran sidequest was so contrived   He ended it all by sliding into Hodor's mind, but he could not have done that while they were being captured?  Or when the fighting started?


I liked it when Bran used his hodor pokeman to battle.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I liked it when Bran used his hodor pokeman to battle.


I'm also pretty sure I caught Hodor saying "ow" when they stabbed his leg in the episode before last.

YOU HAD ONE JOB, ACTOR!

----------


## brandon

Agree that last nights episode was boring. I was literally falling asleep watching it. I made it through but when i woke up this morning i had trouble recalling what even happened, because it all seemed so unremarkable. Hoping it picks up again soon.

----------


## fr33

The episode 2 weeks ago was pretty good though. Except... we got to see a tv show spoiling the books. LOL

----------


## COpatriot

It will pick up. The last three episodes of this season in particular will cover some of my favorite moments from book 3.

----------


## BamaAla

> Since this is "TV Show only" I won't get into the direction it actually goes.  I did find a few things to be interested in last week, and I found a few of the additions to be interesting, but after last night's episode the entire Bran sidequest was so contrived   He ended it all by sliding into Hodor's mind, but he could not have done that while they were being captured?  Or when the fighting started?  There were a couple of really important things missing from the book to the show that they could have fit in, rather than what they chose to depict.
> 
> Overall I'm still happy with most of their shortcuts and consolidations, but yes, they need to tread carefully or the payoffs will stop being worth all the longwinded family histories and Cersei-smirks.


Then I will stay excited! I'm definitely looking forward to Tyrion's trial and hoping that we see more of Jaime's story...oh yeah, and praying that Auria goes and becomes an elite assassin. Heck yeah, I'm juiced up again! 

lol @ the Bran thing; last week, I turned to my fiance when Bran and co. got captured and said "why didn't he just mind eff them?"

----------


## squarepusher

Didn't even know this thread existed   yee haw



> I'm also pretty sure I caught Hodor saying "ow" when they stabbed his leg in the episode before last.
> 
> YOU HAD ONE JOB, ACTOR!


well, for argument, its not really a word, its more of a noise, so Hodor can keep Hodoring it doesn't bother me.



> Agree that last nights episode was boring. I was literally falling asleep watching it. I made it through but when i woke up this morning i had trouble recalling what even happened, because it all seemed so unremarkable. Hoping it picks up again soon.


Last nights episode was semi boring, but so much happened in the previous episodes, its a nice anchor/breathing point to lead us up to the finale of Season 4 (which is coming up way too soon!).

However, yesterday's episode has one of the biggest reveals in the show so far, about Lysa poisoning Jon Arryn, and Littlefinger being behind it.

----------


## COpatriot

Again, if you're getting bored with this season, just keep watching because you will be blown away by the stuff that happens later on. It's next season that you should be worried about. Several particular character POV storylines in books 4 and 5 were almost unreadable.

----------


## COpatriot

Really enjoyed Tyrion's trial. They stuck to the book really well.

----------


## BamaAla

So what's Tyrion's play? Does he have to fight? Can he get his buddy or Jaime to fight for him? From the looks of the previews, it didn't look like Jaime was fighting for him. They better give me a payoff on that trial next week and not make me wait two...or four! 

Tonight's show had me glued to the tube; so many things opened up. Is the Iron Bank going to call up the Lanister/7 Kingdoms debt? Are they backing Stanis, how much? On and on! It should be a fun few episodes to round out this season.

----------


## brandon

Also really enjoyed tonight;s episode.  Finally felt like something actually happened. It was obvious Jamie was going to do something during the trial. For a minute I thought he might grow balls and lay it all out there...say his kids are not Baratheons and Tyrion is innocent. Was a bit let down by his compromise, but Tyrion's grand ending made up for it.

I agree with Bama, really hoping to see Tyrion's plot advanced hard next week, Don't wanna wait around for it while Bran frollics in the snow and Daenerys makes small talk with her peoples.

----------


## COpatriot

> So what's Tyrion's play? Does he have to fight? Can he get his buddy or Jaime to fight for him? From the looks of the previews, it didn't look like Jaime was fighting for him. They better give me a payoff on that trial next week and not make me wait two...or four! 
> 
> Tonight's show had me glued to the tube; so many things opened up. Is the Iron Bank going to call up the Lanister/7 Kingdoms debt? Are they backing Stanis, how much? On and on! It should be a fun few episodes to round out this season.


In a trial by combat you can fight for yourself like the hound did last season or name a champion like Tyrion did in season 1. If you want a hint as to what happens, read the episode titles for the rest of this season.

----------


## Philhelm

> So what's Tyrion's play? Does he have to fight? Can he get his buddy or Jaime to fight for him? From the looks of the previews, it didn't look like Jaime was fighting for him. They better give me a payoff on that trial next week and not make me wait two...or four! 
> 
> Tonight's show had me glued to the tube; so many things opened up. Is the Iron Bank going to call up the Lanister/7 Kingdoms debt? Are they backing Stanis, how much? On and on! It should be a fun few episodes to round out this season.


Tyrion will use a champion.  The prosecution chooses Loras Tyrell as its champion, while Tyrion chooses Roose Bolton.  Roose Bolton wins because he reduces Loras to tears before the fight begins through masterful trolling ability.

----------


## phill4paul

> Tyrion will use a champion.  The prosecution chooses Loras Tyrell as its champion, while Tyrion chooses Roose Bolton.  Roose Bolton wins because he reduces Loras to tears before the fight begins through masterful trolling ability.


  Lol. You should write an alternative AGOT universe script.

----------


## JK/SEA

i'd love to see the 'dwarf' kick ass on some bad ass....

----------


## Occam's Banana

My favorite scene in S4E6 was the bit where Jaime cut a deal with Tywin to save Tyrion. That wasn't in the books, but it easily could have been. It fits the spirit and character of Jaime (and his relationship with Tyrion) really well. Nicely done, show, nicely done.

My least favorite bit was Stannis going begging to the Iron Bank of Braavos. In the books, it was the Iron Bank that approached Stannis, not the other way around. I like the way the book did it better. Among other things, it shows the Iron Bank taking an active role in the politics of Westeros, rather than just sitting on the sidelines until they are swayed by a pep-talk about how Stannis Baratheon always pays his debts - although I do have to admit I liked that little spiel the banker gave about how the Iron Bank prefers the stories told by numbers to the stories told by politicians. (Fashion spoiler: Also, I hope that this doesn't mean we won't still get to see Tycho Nestoris at some point - I really want to see if and how they do that three-tiered purple hat ...)

----------


## Philhelm

> My least favorite bit was Stannis going begging to the Iron Bank of Braavos. In the books, it was the Iron Bank that approached Stannis, not the other way around. I like the way the book did it better. Among other things, it shows the Iron Bank taking an active role in the politics of Westeros, rather than just sitting on the sidelines until they are swayed by a pep-talk about how Stannis Baratheon always pays his debts - although I do have to admit I liked that little spiel the banker gave about how the Iron Bank prefers the stories told by numbers to the stories told by politicians. (Fashion spoiler: Also, I hope that this doesn't mean we won't still get to see Tycho Nestoris at some point - I really want to see if and how they do that three-tiered purple hat ...)


Stannis can't catch a break in the series.  It's almost a conspiratorial character assassination.

Either way, the worst scene had to be the pathetic attempt to rescue Theon.  The whole scene seemed rushed, and just strange.  Did they just run from the dogs and jump off the fortress battlements?

----------


## green73

Ok, this is probably crazy, but (I'm 17 minutes into the latest episode) I predict that Jaime will fight the Mountain. I'm probably wrong but making predictions is fun.

----------


## Carlybee

I predict not

----------


## Suzanimal

I think Jamie's fancy hand is stupid, he needs a hook or something.

----------


## green73

Welp, wrong again. This author's head is impenetrable.

But how dare Carly, with the benefit of retrospect, throw salt on my soon to be wounds? This place is too much! Mods please delete my account.

----------


## JK/SEA

i still think the dwarf takes on the big guy and wins...

----------


## green73

Oh, Baelish, you done $#@!ed it up.

----------


## green73

Ok, two minutes from the end. I predict Baelish throws the hag down the hole.

edit: ok, that wasn't the greatest prediction ever.

----------


## squarepusher

great episode last night!  only 3 more to go till the seasons is over?!

----------


## COpatriot

And now we get to wait two weeks for the Mountain and the Viper. One of the best chapters in that book.

----------


## green73

> And now we get to wait two weeks for the Mountain and the Viper. One of the best chapters in that book.


Yo, this is a non-book only thread. How dare you?

----------


## Carlybee

> Welp, wrong again. This author's head is impenetrable.
> 
> But how dare Carly, with the benefit of retrospect, throw salt on my soon to be wounds? This place is too much! Mods please delete my account.



HODOR

----------


## BamaAla

Yeah, I can't wait to see Oberyn vs. The Mountain! I would say Oberyn has to win since Tyrion's fate is tied to him, but one never knows with this story. 

With the exception of Daenerys' excruciatingly boring storyline, everything about this show is working for me right now. It's tough for me to say which is my favorite, but Auria's prospects of becoming an elite assassin may be the most intriguing to me. I'm also into John Snow's story; it's inevitable that he becomes commander of the Night's Watch...right?

----------


## Philhelm

> I'm also into John Snow's story; it's inevitable that he becomes commander of the Night's Watch...right?


Jon Snow almost becomes commander of the Night's Watch during a vote, but it ends up going to Davos.   (Stannis ends up sending Davos to the Wall after he prevents Stannis from sacrificing his daughter, Shireen, to the Lord of Light.  Since Stannis was secretly relieved that the sacrifice was prevented, he sends Davos to the Wall rather than executing him.)

----------


## francisco

> Jon Snow almost becomes commander of the Night's Watch during a vote, but it ends up going to Davos.   (Stannis ends up sending Davos to the Wall after he prevents Stannis from sacrificing his daughter, Shireen, to the Lord of Light.  Since Stannis was secretly relieved that the sacrifice was prevented, he sends Davos to the Wall rather than executing him.)


*Ahem* thread spoiler rule; or is that only a prediction?

----------


## Athan

> Yeah, I can't wait to see Oberyn vs. The Mountain! I would say Oberyn has to win since Tyrion's fate is tied to him


h-h-HODOR!

----------


## specsaregood

> h-h-HODOR!

----------


## brandon

> *Ahem* thread spoiler rule; or is that only a prediction?


Pretty sure he's just guessing what will happen.

----------


## Philhelm

> *Ahem* thread spoiler rule; or is that only a prediction?


Sorry.  I should have used a spoiler tag.

----------


## COpatriot

> *Ahem* thread spoiler rule; or is that only a prediction?


Fake spoiler, but it's right in line with the show's sodomizing of Stannis.

----------


## Philhelm

> Fake spoiler, but it's right in line with the show's sodomizing of Stannis.


Exactly.  I may find out that I'm half-correct after all.  At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if GRRM gives Stannis one POV chapter in which he thinks about how he molested his daughter, or something, anything, to further assassinate his character.

----------


## COpatriot

> Exactly.  I may find out that I'm half-correct after all.  At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if GRRM gives Stannis one POV chapter in which he thinks about how he molested his daughter, or something, anything, to further assassinate his character.




Show Stannis in a nutshell:

----------


## Carlybee

Hey weenie heads....stop posting what happened in the book.

----------


## Philhelm

> Show Stannis in a nutshell:


Except Stannis doesn't have Lightbringer, or a crown for that matter.

----------


## Philhelm

> Hey weenie heads....stop posting what happened in the book.


As it turns out, Tyrion Lannister is actually a Targaryen.  Tywin has always known this, which is the real reason he hates Tyrion so much.  Since Tyrion is a Targaryen, he ends up marrying Danaerys Targaryen so that they can restore the Targaryen dynasty and maintain a pure bloodline.  This is after Bronn makes amends to Tyrion by slaying Jorah Mormont in the most epic fight scene of the series.  This is how Bronn ends up on the King's Guard.

----------


## COpatriot

> Except Stannis doesn't have Lightbringer, or a crown for that matter.


I know. I just posted it because it's Sauron.

----------


## Philhelm

> I know. I just posted it because it's Sauron.


I know you know, but I felt compelled to point out that Stannis isn't even that awesome in the show.  Although, to pick nits, that is the Witch King, not Sauron.

----------


## COpatriot

$#@! it is. I haven't watched those movies in years. Oh well. Stannis will look great if he wears an antlered helm when he beheads Shireen and Davos and then burns Arya and Sansa Stark alive.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Hey weenie heads....stop posting what happened in the book.


Why? From the rules in the OP:



> If you read the books you can discuss differences from things that ALREADY happened in the show to how they happened in the book

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> If you thought the Daenerys storyline was boring now (and it is) it's getting to the point where book-readers really began to LOATHE that part of the book series.
> 
> Also, I need a gif of Bran's face getting slapped right now. Not tomorrow, NOW.


$#@! "Yunkai"

----------


## specsaregood

> If you thought the Daenerys storyline was boring now (and it is) it's getting to the point where book-readers really began to LOATHE that part of the book series.


Meh, I like her storyline and am not bored by it.  It probably doesn't hurt that she is super hawt.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> The episode 2 weeks ago was pretty good though. Except... we got to see a tv show spoiling the books. LOL


It didn't actually spoil the books for those of us obsessing over book theories in the Heresy threads over on Westeros

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> And now we get to wait two weeks for the Mountain and the Viper. One of the best chapters in that book.


WHAT'S IN THE BOX?!

----------


## BamaAla

> Meh, I like her storyline and am not bored by it.  It probably doesn't hurt that she is super hawt.


Overrated! She's maybe the 7th hottest chick on the show.

----------


## specsaregood

> Overrated! She's maybe the 7th hottest chick on the show.


We all like what we like; but I'm open minded.  I'm gonna need a list of the 6 hotter women.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> As it turns out, Tyrion Lannister is actually a Targaryen.  Tywin has always known this, which is the real reason he hates Tyrion so much.  Since Tyrion is a Targaryen, he ends up marrying Danaerys Targaryen so that they can restore the Targaryen dynasty and maintain a pure bloodline.  This is after Bronn makes amends to Tyrion by slaying Jorah Mormont in the most epic fight scene of the series.  This is how Bronn ends up on the King's Guard.


I just wish Daenerys hadn't died in A Dance With Dragons. I wish she had died much sooner.

----------


## BamaAla

> We all like what we like; but I'm open minded.  I'm gonna need a list of the 6 hotter women.




Way hotter: Margaery, Cersi

Hotter: Ros, Ygritte, Sansa, Missandei

Same league: Talisa, Melisandre

I think she's hot, but she gets the rep of a waaaayyy hotter chick.

----------


## specsaregood

> Way hotter: Margaery, Cersi
> Hotter: Ros, Ygritte, Sansa, Missandei
> Same league: Talisa, Melisandre
> I think she's hot, but she gets the rep of a waaaayyy hotter chick.


Margaery: same league or a slight edge.
Cersi: you are nuts.
Ros: uhm, no.
Ygritte:  close; but no.
Sansa: uhm, no.
Missandei:  I am a sucker for the hair, but not quite.
Talisa: I don't care for her face.
Melisandre:  meh

I will say that Daenerys isn't as hot with her natural hair color; but as she looks in the show is top notch.

----------


## BamaAla

> Margaery: same league or a slight edge.
> Cersi: you are nuts.
> Ros: uhm, no.
> Ygritte:  close; but no.
> Sansa: uhm, no.
> Missandei:  I am a sucker for the hair, but not quite.
> Talisa: I don't care for her face.
> Melisandre:  meh
> 
> I will say that Daenerys isn't as hot with her natural hair color; but as she looks in the show is top notch.


I think its safe to say than none of them are exactly harsh to look at. Hell, from some angles, I think Brienne is kinda cute.

----------


## Carlybee

> I think its safe to say than none of them are exactly harsh to look at. Hell, from some angles, I think Brienne is kinda cute.


Brienne in real life

Attachment 2521

----------


## COpatriot

> I just wish Daenerys hadn't died in A Dance With Dragons. I wish she had died much sooner.


Especially after she gave birth to Jorah's child.

----------


## Philhelm

> Margaery: same league or a slight edge.
> Cersi: you are nuts.
> Ros: uhm, no.
> Ygritte:  close; but no.
> Sansa: uhm, no.
> Missandei:  I am a sucker for the hair, but not quite.
> Talisa: I don't care for her face.
> Melisandre:  meh
> 
> I will say that Daenerys isn't as hot with her natural hair color; but as she looks in the show is top notch.


It's criminal that Arya or Shireen aren't on this list.

----------


## MelissaWV

Dany's eyebrows are getting progressively more distracting to me, as is her mouth.  She looked immensely pretty in the first episode, before all the weirdness had time to settle in.

It's also cruel to mention their child without pointing out that the dragons ate it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Overrated! She's maybe the 7th hottest chick on the show.





> Way hotter: Margaery, Cersi
> 
> Hotter: Ros, Ygritte, Sansa, Missandei
> 
> Same league: Talisa, Melisandre
> 
> I think she's hot, but she gets the rep of a waaaayyy hotter chick.





> Margaery: same league or a slight edge.
> Cersi: you are nuts.
> Ros: uhm, no.
> Ygritte:  close; but no.
> Sansa: uhm, no.
> Missandei:  I am a sucker for the hair, but not quite.
> Talisa: I don't care for her face.
> Melisandre:  meh
> 
> I will say that Daenerys isn't as hot with her natural hair color; but as she looks in the show is top notch.


I have long had a hypothesis that what is considered attractive mutates over the generations, with the people themselves. Attractive is what is symmetrical, and extremely average (as in morphing a whole lot of faces together). Thus, as the average changes, the perception of what is attractive changes.

Pictures, so everyone can keep track, in no particular order.

Margaery:


Cersi


Ros


Ygritte:


Sansa:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Missandei:


Talisa:


Melisandre:


Daenaerys:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Now everyone can keep track...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

1. Daenaerys
2. Ros
3. Cersi
4. Talisa
5. Missandei
6. Sansa
7. Margaery
8. Ygritte
9. Melisandre

----------


## COpatriot

I loved it when Stannis had Melisandre resurrect Grey Robb just so he could behead him for treachery. Loved that he made Arya and Sansa watch too.

----------


## MelissaWV

Pictures are deliberately large for illustrative purposes...

Dany Season 1:



Dany Current:

[IMG]http://********************************/2014/02/gottrailer2.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fr33

Ygritte's smokey/whiskey voice is hot.

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## francisco

> Brienne in real life


Why is there a pencil stuck in her head?

----------


## francisco

1. Daenaerys --No bout adout it. Plus she owns & is the mother of DRAGONS! Also very principled.
2. Missandei  --Mediteranean look rules
3. Margaery  -- Smart (and Rich) but not too conniving. The Veronica Lodge of Westeros
4. Ygritte  --Personality Plus!!! Obvious that she is great in bed. However, be VERY careful not to cross her
5. Ros  --Yum
6. Talisa  --kind of inscrutible to me, features a little coarse
7. Sansa  --Too young and inexperienced
8. Cersi  --NEVER get involved with a crazy woman. Or a vindictive one.
9. Melisandre --Way too scary. Also, never get involved with a religious nutjob.

----------


## BamaAla

Well, if I'm putting them in order:

1. Margaery
2. Cersi
3. Ygritte
4. Sansa
5. Ros 
6. Daenaerys
7. Missandei
8. Melisandre
9. Talisa
10. Hodor

----------


## BamaAla

My fiance says Dany. And to be fair and not sexist at all, I was talking about this with my fiance and we had to rank dudes too.  

I said: 

1. John snow
2. Jaime 

She said:

1. Ned Stark
2. Daario Naharis (the new one)

----------


## COpatriot

Show Stannis:

----------


## Lucille

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...an-tweets.html

----------


## Carlybee

> My fiance says Dany. And to be fair and not sexist at all, I was talking about this with my fiance and we had to rank dudes too.  
> 
> I said: 
> 
> 1. John snow
> 2. Jaime 
> 
> She said:
> 
> ...


I agree with her. I also think Ser Jorah in an older man sort of way..same with Ned. But Khal Drogo arguably the hottest in a barbarian way....or was.




Attachment 2534

----------


## Suzanimal

Hottest Guys

1. Ned Stark, hands down.



2. Ser Jorah, wouldn't kick him outta bed for eating crakers.



3. Jamie Lannister, with beard and kind of dirty. I like 'em that way.



4. Darrio Naharis, that's one fine lookin man.

----------


## francisco

> My fiance says Dany. And to be fair and not sexist at all, I was talking about this with my fiance and we had to rank dudes too.  
> 
> I said: 
> 
> 1. John snow
> 2. Jaime 
> 
> She said:
> 
> ...


Obviously, you and your fiance have different tastes in men.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I agree with her. I also think Ser Jorah in an older man sort of way..same with Ned. But Khal Drogo arguably the hottest in a barbarian way....or was.


I've heard that Drogo is a favorite...




> Hottest Guys


Deja vu. 

This inevitably leads to Game of Thrones vs. Vikings...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


I can't stand it when they change actors for the same character halfway through...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 1. Daenaerys --No bout adout it. Plus she owns & is the mother of DRAGONS! Also very principled.
> 2. Missandei  --Mediteranean look rules
> 3. Margaery  -- Smart (and Rich) but not too conniving. The Veronica Lodge of Westeros
> 4. Ygritte  --Personality Plus!!! Obvious that she is great in bed. However, be VERY careful not to cross her
> 5. Ros  --Yum
> 6. Talisa  --kind of inscrutible to me, features a little coarse
> 7. Sansa  --Too young and inexperienced
> 8. Cersi  --NEVER get involved with a crazy woman. Or a vindictive one.
> 9. Melisandre --Way too scary. Also, never get involved with a religious nutjob.


That's a whole different rating system. If we factor in the personality of the character, then things change...

Once personality (and wealth) of the characters are removed from the equation, I don't get all the hype over Margaery. Reminds me a bit of Maggie Gyllenhaal. Oh well, different tastes are a great thing. Keeps people happy. It's extra good to have taste that differs from the majority of the population.

----------


## Carlybee

> I can't stand it when they change actors for the same character halfway through...


The new guy used to play Liam on Nashville.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Deja vu. 
> 
> This inevitably leads to Game of Thrones vs. Vikings...
> 
> Attachment 2535


Not even close, The Vikings.

----------


## Paulbot99

I don't know. Vikings can be rather historically inaccurate and regularly glosses over the negative aspects of Viking culture.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't know. Vikings can be rather historically inaccurate and regularly glosses over the negative aspects of Viking culture.


Who cares? They're HAWT!

We're discussing HAWTNESS, not reality.

----------


## francisco

> Not even close, The Vikings.


Why do they remind me of a bunch of Skinheads?

----------


## phill4paul

> Not even close, The Vikings.


  Oh, yes...



  Ragnar Lothbrok is a fool.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why do they remind me of a bunch of Skinheads?


Because you've been conditioned by cultural Marxism.

----------


## francisco

> Because you've been conditioned by cultural Marxism.


Damn. Now I'm disappointed in myself.

----------


## Carlybee

> Not even close, The Vikings.


They remind me of the wildlings.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Pictures are deliberately large for illustrative purposes...
> 
> Dany Season 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Dany Current:
> 
> [IMG]http://********************************/2014/02/gottrailer2.jpg[/IMG]


Just going by the screenshots, they've made her look younger now than they did at the beginning of the show.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Just going by the screenshots, they've made her look younger now than they did at the beginning of the show.


For some reason, I only see one picture there.

----------


## COpatriot

Well

----------


## fr33

> Well


I hate what they are doing with Arya and Sansa. They are going to piss off the book fans.

----------


## COpatriot

Loved the Bolton men marching toward Winterfell.

----------


## BamaAla

The whole time I was saying just finish him Oberyn, just finish him. Surely Tyrion get's away, right? Then again, I was shocked when Ned's head hit the ground. 

Take aways for me: As usual, Danerys' story sucked. Arya is still the coolest character on the show. The Mountain is slowly climbing up my favorites list. Where is Stannis and his crew? Is John Snow going to make it past the next episode; if so, will he get his hot redhead back? Ready for next week.

----------


## squarepusher

wow !

----------


## Philhelm

> Take aways for me: As usual, Danerys' story sucked.


Danaerys without Jorah will be painful.




> The Mountain is slowly climbing up my favorites list.


Mountains don't climb.




> Where is Stannis and his crew?


He's around.  We probably won't see him until next season though, unless they film a brief filler scene during the last episode of the season.




> Is John Snow going to make it past the next episode; if so, will he get his hot redhead back? Ready for next week.


If you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention.

----------


## COpatriot

Next week's episode takes place entirely at the wall. Should be good.

----------


## MelissaWV

The trend I am seeing is that, with the notable exception of Ned Stark, they are not handling the big deaths very well.  The Red Wedding looked strange to me, and it was missing some things to give it oomph.  Lysa's death was fumbled due to the short-sighted design of the moon door (as a moon hatch, instead), plus a change in lines.  Even Dontos' death was a little pointless given that we don't grow to care for him much in the show.  

I feel the same about Oberyn.  The fight was unnecessarily short and lacked a few things to make it more poignant.  It wasn't the performance, but maybe more of the build up and the camera work.  This is a man who's been talking about avenging his sister since he arrived, but we watch the fight from afar.  His lines are delivered quickly, and he basically only has a few minutes to swing his spear around and look badass.  Not only that, but it looks like the Mountain was killed, too?  We won't find out for a couple of weeks there.  

I guess this is only made worse because of the rest of the episode.  I would have to time it, but did a story about beetles get almost as much time as the fight?

----------


## green73

This thread sucks. The people who've read the books can't STFU.

----------


## MelissaWV

> This thread sucks. The people who've read the books can't STFU.


huh?

----------


## phill4paul

> The trend I am seeing is that, with the notable exception of Ned Stark, they are not handling the big deaths very well.  The Red Wedding looked strange to me, and it was missing some things to give it oomph.  Lysa's death was fumbled due to the short-sighted design of the moon door (as a moon hatch, instead), plus a change in lines.  Even Dontos' death was a little pointless given that we don't grow to care for him much in the show.  
> 
> I feel the same about Oberyn.  The fight was unnecessarily short and lacked a few things to make it more poignant.  It wasn't the performance, but maybe more of the build up and the camera work.  This is a man who's been talking about avenging his sister since he arrived, but we watch the fight from afar.  His lines are delivered quickly, and he basically only has a few minutes to swing his spear around and look badass.  Not only that, but it looks like the Mountain was killed, too?  We won't find out for a couple of weeks there.  
> 
> I guess this is only made worse because of the rest of the episode.  I would have to time it, but did a story about beetles get almost as much time as the fight?


  Agreed. Wanted much more from the Mountain and the Viper fight. As the show progressed I almost had the feeling that the actual fight would be put off until the next episode.

----------


## brandon

Im just glad sansa finally stopped being annoying and started being hot.

----------


## squarepusher

> huh?


I think he is talking about PHil and COpat giving specualtions/future inferences

----------


## green73

> I*m just glad sansa finally stopped being annoying and started being hot.*  The buzz on the internet seems to be some of the craziest twist in the series will take place in the next two episodes. Im ready!


Yeah, I'm down with that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Not only that, but it looks like the Mountain was killed, too?  We won't find out for a couple of weeks there.


If they both died, how does that decide the fate of Tyrion? 

(I haven't read the books, so no spoilers on this question from anyone!)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Does the Bolton bastard irritate anyone else? The actor is overacting the insanity face, and someone that crazy would have been dead a long time ago.

----------


## green73

> Does the Bolton bastard irritate anyone else? The actor is overacting the insanity face, and someone that crazy would have been dead a long time ago.


I thinks he's really good for the story. Have no problems with his acting. He's got a Clockwork Orange feel about him.

----------


## MelissaWV

> If they both died, how does that decide the fate of Tyrion? 
> 
> (I haven't read the books, so no spoilers on this question from anyone!)


Well, I would think it'd be whoever dies last is the winner there.  I don't think Oberyn survived that  but I'm not sure if the Mountain did (he was soundly skewered but for whatever reason people survive the damnedest things on television).  I think Tywin's declaration left little doubt on the issue of who won as far as the trial is concerned.

----------


## BamaAla

> The trend I am seeing is that, with the notable exception of Ned Stark, they are not handling the big deaths very well.  The Red Wedding looked strange to me, and it was missing some things to give it oomph.  Lysa's death was fumbled due to the short-sighted design of the moon door (as a moon hatch, instead), plus a change in lines.  Even Dontos' death was a little pointless given that we don't grow to care for him much in the show.  
> 
> I feel the same about Oberyn.  The fight was unnecessarily short and lacked a few things to make it more poignant.  It wasn't the performance, but maybe more of the build up and the camera work.  This is a man who's been talking about avenging his sister since he arrived, but we watch the fight from afar.  His lines are delivered quickly, and he basically only has a few minutes to swing his spear around and look badass.  Not only that, but it looks like the Mountain was killed, too?  We won't find out for a couple of weeks there.  
> 
> I guess this is only made worse because of the rest of the episode.  I would have to time it, but did a story about beetles get almost as much time as the fight?


So much so, that I had to google Dontos. He had like 3 scenes in 2 episodes; I take it he played a larger role in the novels?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 1. Daenaerys
> 2. Ros
> 3. Cersi
> 4. Talisa
> 5. Missandei
> 6. Sansa
> 7. Margaery
> 8. Ygritte
> 9. Melisandre


And based on last night's episode, I really need to move Missandei up in ranking...

----------


## BamaAla

> And based on last night's episode, I really need to move Missandei up in ranking...


LOL, grey Worm agrees.

----------


## fr33

> So much so, that I had to google Dontos. He had like 3 scenes in 2 episodes; I take it he played a larger role in the novels?


Not really IMO. The only difference is that in the book he met with Sansa several times in the godswood rather than just the one time in the show.

----------


## MelissaWV

> So much so, that I had to google Dontos. He had like 3 scenes in 2 episodes; I take it he played a larger role in the novels?


Given the spirit of the thread, I was going off of the series itself.  This is someone who we're supposed to believe that Sansa trusts, but why?  And we're supposed to be sad or shocked when he's shot, but it was so quick that it just wasn't that big a deal.

----------


## squarepusher

> Im just glad sansa finally stopped being annoying and started being hot. * The buzz on the internet seems to be some of the craziest twist in the series will take place in the next two episodes. Im ready!*


I don't even know why I come to this thread :/

----------


## brandon

> I don't even know why I come to this thread :/


Sorry. I have no clue what will or won't happen. Just something I read somewhere.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I don't even know why I come to this thread :/


People are actually being rather careful, and you notice the book-readers have neither confirmed nor denied this.  The only speculation that's been confirmed is that next episode will take place entirely on the Wall (like the Blackwater episode?), but you could tell that from the previews at the end of the last episode.

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## COpatriot

Extended French promo. I am excite.

----------


## Philhelm

> Extended French promo. I am excite.


I hope someone gets more than five minutes...

----------


## MelissaWV



----------


## green73

> 


What are the chances that he'd be such a great athlete and then a great actor?

----------


## MelissaWV

> What are the chances that he'd be such a great athlete and then a great actor?


In all fairness, he hasn't acted all that much.  The first guy who played the Mountain has been in more things and is, I think, in MENSA as well.

----------


## Lucille

Peter is rocking that mullet.




> 




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rking-out.html

----------


## green73

> [
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rking-out.html


Another "fine" actor.

----------


## MelissaWV

I call foul on calling that a mullet.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> 


Everyone watching this should take away the following:

STOP USING AN ALTERNATE GRIP WHEN YOU DEADLIFT.

Seriously, if a dude dling 994 pounds doesn't need to use an alternate grip, you don't need to when you're repping 135 a few times. All you're doing is creating muscle imbalances.

----------


## brandon

I dont know how much grip technique really factors in when using straps.  Also not sure if a starting position that high off the ground counts as a normal deadlift.  Then again a can barely sqeak out 1 rep of 315 so my opinion probably isnt worth much

----------


## green73

> Everyone watching this should take away the following:
> 
> STOP USING AN ALTERNATE GRIP WHEN YOU DEADLIFT.
> 
> Seriously, if a dude dling 994 pounds doesn't need to use an alternate grip, you don't need to when you're repping 135 a few times. All you're doing is creating muscle imbalances.



Yeah, but he's The Mountain. Hardly applicable.

----------


## Suzanimal

Finally watched Sunday's episode, it was lame. I'm losing interest in GOT.

----------


## COpatriot

> Finally watched Sunday's episode, it was lame. I'm losing interest in GOT.


I'm surprised people didn't like it. A whole episode dedicated to a battle is lame?

----------


## brandon

Also thought it was lame. I'm never into action scenes. I more like the political calculations, strategy, and psychological twists.  Battles are okay sometimes but a full hour was too much.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm surprised people didn't like it. A whole episode dedicated to a battle is lame?


I like the battles but as far as battle scenes go, I thought that one sucked and the Nights Watch guys whining about how they're all gonna die got tiring. Man up for Pete's sake.

----------


## brandon

Also I feel like I was supposed to be sad that the ginger died but it really didn't affect me at all.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Also I feel like I was supposed to be sad that the ginger died but it really didn't affect me at all.


Yeah I didn't care either, I did like her last words tho...."You know nothing, Jon Snow".

----------


## francisco

> *And based on last night's episode, I really need to move Missandei up in ranking...*


Toldja that three weeks ago




> 1. Daenaerys --No bout adout it. Plus she owns & is the mother of DRAGONS! Also very principled.
> 2. Missandei  --Mediteranean look rules
> 3. Margaery  -- Smart (and Rich) but not too conniving. The Veronica Lodge of Westeros
> 4. Ygritte  --Personality Plus!!! Obvious that she is great in bed. However, be VERY careful not to cross her
> 5. Ros  --Yum
> 6. Talisa  --kind of inscrutible to me, features a little coarse
> 7. Sansa  --Too young and inexperienced
> 8. Cersi  --NEVER get involved with a crazy woman. Or a vindictive one.
> 9. Melisandre --Way too scary. Also, never get involved with a religious nutjob.

----------


## Philhelm

> 1. Daenaerys --No bout adout it. Plus she owns & is the mother of DRAGONS! Also very principled.
>  2. Missandei --Mediteranean look rules
>  3. Margaery -- Smart (and Rich) but not too conniving. The Veronica Lodge of Westeros
>  4. Ygritte --Personality Plus!!! Obvious that she is great in bed. However, be VERY careful not to cross her
>  5. Ros --Yum
>  6. Talisa --kind of inscrutible to me, features a little coarse
>  7. Sansa --Too young and inexperienced
>  8. Cersi --NEVER get involved with a crazy woman. Or a vindictive one.
>  9. Melisandre --Way too scary. Also, never get involved with a religious nutjob.


Oberyn Martell's lady is available now, it would seem.  She was pretty hot.

----------


## oldietech

pretty cool

----------


## oldietech

> Also I feel like I was supposed to be sad that the ginger died but it really didn't affect me at all.


apparently it impacted people in many different ways.

----------


## Carlybee

> I like the battles but as far as battle scenes go, I thought that one sucked and the Nights Watch guys whining about how they're all gonna die got tiring. Man up for Pete's sake.


Remember though they sucked as fighters to begin with. Jon Snow was trying to train them and he got busted down to floor sweeper or some such.

----------


## oldietech

spoilers and blacked out buuuuuubes heh.

----------


## Philhelm

Winter is coming tonight.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Winter is coming tonight.


Finally, good grief they've been harping on that for 4 frickin seasons.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Finally, good grief they've been harping on that for 4 frickin seasons.


Actually I don't think Winter is coming tonight, just from the previews.  It looks more like "staring past the camera" is coming.  Also more moping Dany and annoying Bran.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Actually I don't think Winter is coming tonight, just from the previews.  It looks more like "staring past the camera" is coming.  Also more moping Dany and annoying Bran.


Noooooooooooooo, are f-in kidding me?! Phil's nothing but a big tease.

----------


## Suzanimal

Winter didn't come, the Brienne vs the Hound fight was pretty good but I didn't catch where that boat was taking Arya and frankly, I'm not even sure I care anymore. Tywin getting killed on the $#@!ter was okay but I wish Tyrion would've just shot his sorry ass with out all the drama and I'm not sure what Lord Varys is doing, is he going with Tyrion?

I dunno, the shows getting a little stupid for me and that's saying something. I'm not sure I have the patience to stick around for next season.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Happy Father's Day!

----------


## francisco

> Happy Father's Day!


+rep, I'm still laughing, that's too perfect.

----------


## francisco

> I dunno, the shows getting a little stupid for me and that's saying something. I'm not sure I have the patience to stick around for next season.


I feel your pain.

And instead of being all weepy and disappointed in her dragons, Dany should have have saddled up and gone off on one of them, sword in hand Valkyrie-style, to hunt down the AWOL misbehaving dragon.

----------


## JK/SEA

HAHA...''who let you out?''...haha....great scene...

----------


## CPUd

^^ anyone else notice the girl who busted her plays the sex fiend in _Vikings_?

----------


## squarepusher

Season Finale was awesome!

----------


## CPUd

Confirmed location for Season 5, the Alcázar of Seville:




http://theslanted.com/2014/07/15775/...-game-thrones/

----------


## jllundqu

I knew Brienne was a badass, but she WHOOPED the Hound!  I like the deviations from the book as the books were getting blah.  Mother of dragons is lame storyline with no real direction.  Where'd all the whitewalkers go?

----------


## COpatriot

From the locations they're scouting it looks like they'll get a good bit of the Dorne storyline from books 4 and 5 which somewhat concerns me. Iron Islands too. But what's really important is this.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I knew Brienne was a badass, but she WHOOPED the Hound!  I like the deviations from the book as the books were getting blah.  Mother of dragons is lame storyline with no real direction.  *Where'd all the whitewalkers go?*


That's what I want to know! They were the coolest part of the show.

----------


## COpatriot

Without giving away too much, winter comes very soon. Arya is going to Braavos. Varys is probably the second most untrustworthy person in Westeros, only to Littlefinger.

----------


## Carlybee



----------


## CPUd

> 


That whole episode was EPIC!

----------


## Carlybee

> That whole episode was EPIC!


I know, I'm thinking about re watching it.

----------


## fr33

Valyrian steel kills the white walkers. hmm. I don't think that was in the books. Badass episode. I don't think that ice wall is going to hold back winter....

----------


## fr33

When the blue-eyed dude held his hands up, I thought he was going to freeze the water that the boats were in.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> *Valyrian steel kills the white walkers.* hmm. I don't think that was in the books. Badass episode. I don't think that ice wall is going to hold back winter....


Definitely not in book. Just Sam killing a white walker with dragonglass.

----------


## CPUd

There is a strong possibility he is related to Jon Snow and even held the same position in the Night's Watch.

----------


## Suzanimal

Great episode!




BTW, what happened to Bran, Hodor and that little gang ?? Are they still in the show? Did I miss something happening to them?

----------


## CPUd

> Great episode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what happened to Bran, Hodor and that little gang ?? Are they still in the show? Did I miss something happening to them?


They won't be appearing in season 5, returning next year.  I think the showrunners had too much ground to cover this year and wanted to cut some down.




I watched it again last night, just about every scene had things people have been wanting to see for a long time.

There are wild rumors out there that Lady Stoneheart (undead Catelyn Stark) will be in the finale and kill off the psycho Boltons.

----------


## AuH20

Did the Giant survive? I'm assuming he has dense bones and sunk. LOL

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> There is a strong possibility he is related to Jon Snow and even held the same position in the Night's Watch.


Who?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Great episode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what happened to Bran, Hodor and that little gang ?? Are they still in the show? Did I miss something happening to them?


If you haven't read the books, Bran reach the end of his currently published storyline at the end of season 4 so he was shelved all season to not get ahead of the other characters. Bran and Co. will be back in season 6

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> They won't be appearing in season 5, returning next year.  I think the showrunners had too much ground to cover this year and wanted to cut some down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it again last night, just about every scene had things people have been wanting to see for a long time.
> 
> There are wild rumors out there that Lady Stoneheart (undead Catelyn Stark) will be in the finale and kill off the psycho Boltons.


That would be an epic Lady Stoneheart surprise.

----------


## CPUd

> Who?


The Night's King

----------


## brandon

> They won't be appearing in season 5, returning next year.  I think the showrunners had too much ground to cover this year and wanted to cut some down.


I  actually heard that there is no further story for them to tell yet. Apparently they used up all the book material on Bran and crew, and need to wait for GRRM to finish the next book.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> The Night's King


Agreed. I believe Jon is destined to be the new Night's King and that the Night's King was a Stark.

----------


## fr33

> I  actually heard that there is no further story for them to tell yet. Apparently they used up all the book material on Bran and crew, and need to wait for GRRM to finish the next book.


That's true but they are going beyond the book in other parts too so they probably will with Bran as well. They don't have time to wait for him to write another book.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> That's true but they are going beyond the book in other parts too so they probably will with Bran as well. They don't have time to wait for him to write another book.


It's that the future Bran content would be a major spoiler and they've decided to adapt it at least close to the book otherwise what would they be spoiling by making up a Bran storyline this season? 

GRRM is sounding like he will have TWOW finished near the end of the year/early 2016.

----------


## CPUd

He really did have to cut it off for a new role:

----------


## fr33

Stannis' reputation is as good as dog$#@!. It takes a really evil person to make me root for the Boltons and Stannis is that.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Stannis' reputation is as good as dog$#@!. It takes a really evil person to make me root for the Boltons and Stannis is that.


  Yep. $#@! Stannis.

----------


## CPUd

Wait, I thought the girl knew what she was volunteering for.  Did she expect something less painless?

The decapitation scene was pretty badass, and I LOL'd.  



The end was sorta expected, I guess next week she will set the 2 dragons free and burn down the city.

----------


## Carlybee

To bad Stannis and that red witch weren't in the arena with Drogon.

----------


## Carlybee

> Wait, I thought the girl knew what she was volunteering for.  Did she expect something less painless?
> 
> The decapitation scene was pretty badass, and I LOL'd.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end was sorta expected, I guess next week she will set the 2 dragons free and burn down the city.



Huh? The girl didn't know she was volunteering to get burned at the stake.

----------


## Suzanimal

Wow. I did not expect Stannis to kill his daughter. I figured he and the witch lady would fall out over it but I guess she has more power over him than I thought. His wife lost it, I wonder if she kills or attempts to kill the witch and gets herself killed. No loss if she dies and that would open Stannis up to marrying the witch and possibly becoming Queen.

If I were Dany, I would burn that $#@! hole to the ground and not look back. I'm confused about who the gold mask people are. Are they the nobles, the slaves, or both?

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Wow. I did not expect Stannis to kill his daughter. I figured he and the witch lady would fall out over it but I guess she has more power over him than I thought. His wife lost it, I wonder if she kills or attempts to kill the witch and gets herself killed. No loss if she dies and that would open Stannis up to marrying the witch and possibly becoming Queen.
> 
> If I were Dany, I would burn that $#@! hole to the ground and not look back. I'm confused about who the gold mask people are. Are they the nobles, the slaves, or both?


Yep, no one will have any sympathy for Stannis after that.

The gold mask people are some of the old nobles/upper caste who want things to go back to the way they were.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yep, no one will have any sympathy for Stannis after that.
> 
> The gold mask people are some of the old nobles/upper caste who want things to go back to the way they were.


Okay, thanks. Then I would just kill all of them.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'm confused about who the gold mask people are. Are they the nobles, the slaves, or both?


They were "Sons of the Harpy". - the same group that was killing Unsullied and other supporters of Daenerys (such as Ser Barristan) in earlier episodes.

In the books, they were pro-slavery members of the Meereen nobility.

In the TV show, I suppose they might be both nobles & ex-slaves (recall that Daenerys pissed off a lot of ex-slaves when she had that one fellow executed ...)

----------


## Suzanimal

> They were "Sons of the Harpy". - the same group that was killing Unsullied and other supporters of Daenerys (such as Ser Barristan) in earlier episodes.
> 
> In the books, they were pro-slavery members of the Meereen nobility.
> 
> *In the TV show, I suppose they might be both nobles & ex-slaves (recall that Daenerys pissed off a lot of ex-slaves when she had that one fellow executed ...)*


I was confused because it appeared the prostitutes were in on the killing of the unsullied. I assume they're not nobles. At the games, they appeared to be noble. I'm just guessing based on their clothes.

----------


## Carlybee

Where were the rest of the unsullied? Weren't there like 8000 of them?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Where were the rest of the unsullied? Weren't there like 8000 of them?


Yeah, there were several things in that episode were stretching our "suspension of disbelief".

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Where were the rest of the unsullied? Weren't there like 8000 of them?


LOL. While I was watching this episode, I remember thinking, "At this rate, she's gonna run out of Unsullied ..."

But they're not all attending Daenerys around the clock, of course.

Most of them would be off duty - and the ones on duty would be manning the city walls/gates, patrolling the streets, etc.

Once things got started, they happened so fast that there wasn't really any time for coherent word to get out, let alone for even just a few hundred Unsullied to muster and be dispatched to the arena (even it there are still, say, 7000+ of them left).

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Stannis' reputation is as good as dog$#@!. It takes a really evil person to make me root for the Boltons and Stannis is that.





> Yep. $#@! Stannis.


Actually, I should rephrase that: $#@! *TV* Stannis.

*Book* Stannis is still OK - so far. (In the books, Shireen, Selyse and Melissandre all remained at the Wall while Stannis marched south to besiege the Boltons at Winterfell.)

For those who are interested, here's a good article discussing the differences between the books and S5E9 (contains book spoilers, of course):
What Game of Thrones changed from the books: season 5, episode 9

----------


## CPUd

Aside from whatever they are planning for the story, if they were looking to write a character out for practical purposes, she would be an ideal candidate:



I would imagine the time they were spending on her for makeup didn't leave but a few hours per day to do her scenes, being underage and all.

----------


## Suzanimal

Anyone else think of dannno when this guy came on?

----------


## Terry1

She finally rode the dragon--I've been wondering when this was going happen since the beginning.  Now I'm wondering if the dragon will live after being hit with spears and where's the other dragon.

They burned Kerry at the stake-that was lame too.  Can't say I was sorry to see Cersei Lannister's evil lil ass tossed in the dungeon either.

----------


## CPUd

So, did all the deaths from episode 10 happen in the books?  The last one, I have read comments where either they were in extreme denial, or they knew it was not exactly final.

Also, the new King's Guard- pretty obvious they saved The Mountain; he is now like a medieval Robocop.

----------


## Occam's Banana

***** BOOK SPOILER *****








> So, did all the deaths from episode 10 happen in the books?


No. Myrcella, Selyse & Stannis were still alive at the end of the latest book. (Assuming Stannis is dead - we didn't actually see it happen, after all. If he's not, I'm going to be pissed. I hate it when stories yank my chain like that.) And the situation with Jon in the last book was the same as it is in this episode - a big fat question mark. We'll have to wait for the next book or the next TV season to find out his fate - but I'm pretty damn sure he's gonna live, somehow, in both the books and the TV show ...







ETA: What I want to know is: where the hell is Ghost? He popped up briefly in one scene an episode or two ago and then disappeared again. I mean, WTF?

----------


## Suzanimal

> ***** BOOK SPOILER *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Myrcella, Selyse & Stannis were still alive at the end of the latest book. (Assuming Stannis is dead - we didn't actually see it happen, after all. If he's not, I'm going to be pissed. I hate it when stories yank my chain like that.) And the situation with Jon in the last book was the same as it is in this episode - a big fat question mark. We'll have to wait for the next book or the next TV season to find out his fate - but I'm pretty damn sure he's gonna live, somehow, in both the books and the TV show ...
> 
> ...



I think Stanis is alive and Ghost is busy doing direwolf $#@!.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I think [...] Ghost is busy doing direwolf $#@!.


Yeah, but what's up with that?

He showed up to scare off those $#@!s when they were beating the snot out of Sam.

But then he goes AWOL when they do a "Julius Caesar" number on Jon. I mean, what the hell ... ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah, but what's up with that?
> 
> He showed up to scare off those $#@!s when they were beating the snot out of Sam.
> 
> But then he goes AWOL when they do a "Julius Caesar" number on Jon. I mean, what the hell ... ?



I dunno. I had forgotten about him until he showed up and saved Sam. It was strange for him not to have made an appearance for Jon Snow when he needed him.

I wonder what happened to that guy who was the bastard son of King Baratheon. The one Milasandre drew kings blood from when Stanis attacked Westeros. Didn't they just prick his finger? Why did they have to burn Shireen? Am I remembering that wrong?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I wonder what happened to that guy who was the bastard son of King Baratheon. The one Milasandre drew kings blood from when Stanis attacked Westeros. Didn't they just prick his finger? Why did they have to burn Shireen? Am I remembering that wrong?


Davos helped Gendry escape from Dragonstone (Stannis' island fortress), gave him a boat, and suggested he head for King's Landing.

And we haven't seen him since ...

(It's the same in the books, IIRC.)

----------


## Barrex

> Where were the rest of the unsullied? Weren't there like 8000 of them?


8000 of them dispersed in a city of 250.000.

Also: No way to know how many unsullied were killed by Sons of Harpy. 

Also, also: If witch could produce a demon to kill Stannises (sesess?) brother what happend with her powers? Why did Stannis failed so miserably?

Also, also, also: TINY, REALLY SMALL SPOILER ALERT!!!!

Haters gonna hate...

----------


## Carlybee

> 8000 of them dispersed in a city of 250.000.
> 
> Also: No way to know how many unsullied were killed by Sons of Harpy. 
> 
> Also, also: If witch could produce a demon to kill Stannises (sesess?) brother what happend with her powers? Why did Stannis failed so miserably?
> 
> Also, also, also: TINY, REALLY SMALL SPOILER ALERT!!!!
> 
> Haters gonna hate...



There is speculation Stannis failed because he is not the real true king and that Jon Snow actually is.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What an anti-climactic end to Stannis. Guess that's what this show is all about.

----------


## orenbus

Fans React to That Major Death from Game of Thrones’ Final Scene

----------


## JK/SEA

he'll be brought back to life by someone with special powers...

----------


## westkyle

> he'll be brought back to life by someone with special powers...


Yeah, Melisandre will bring him back to life.  Jon Snow is what Stannis was supposed to be.  Long Claw is probably the real Light Bringer(Stannis's sword was not it, it did not produce heat to the touch).  Just speculation though..

----------


## jllundqu

What a waste of a season.  Some "big' moments but nothing really happened.  Boltons still at winterfell, lannisters still in Kings Landing, Daenrys still doing wtf she does, Arya still in Baavos, lame lame lame.

Such a lame season.  I am disappoint.  I hate when great shows start off with wonderful seasons only to dwindle away into obscurity and bull$#@!...  Oh well...  Time to start another show.

Game of Thrones, you're dead to me.

----------


## specsaregood

All you people that think Snow or Stannis is still alive are delusional.  The author kills people off.  He's that retarded cousin from the dwarfs story.   They are dead; deal with it.

----------


## CPUd

Kit Harrington said he is not going to be in the show next year, for whatever that's worth.

----------


## Carlybee

> What a waste of a season.  Some "big' moments but nothing really happened.  Boltons still at winterfell, lannisters still in Kings Landing, Daenrys still doing wtf she does, Arya still in Baavos, lame lame lame.
> 
> Such a lame season.  I am disappoint.  I hate when great shows start off with wonderful seasons only to dwindle away into obscurity and bull$#@!...  Oh well...  Time to start another show.
> 
> Game of Thrones, you're dead to me.


Part of it is because the show has caught up with the books. I thought it was a decent season. I remember the writer saying some of the characters wouldn't have much to do this season.  It was worth it for "Hardhome"... Which probably should have been the season finale.

----------


## Carlybee

> Kit Harrington said he is not going to be in the show next year, for whatever that's worth.


That's not what I heard.

----------


## Cap

From Entertainment Weekly




> *I was talking to Dan Weiss and he  said Jon is really dead. But George R.R. Martin left open the  possibility the character might not be dead in the books. And then that  cast salary contract story came out last year and it had your name among  those receiving raises for season six and an option on a seventh. So  let me ask you: Is Jon really dead?*
> This  is my understanding of it. I had a sit-down with Dan and David, we did  the Tony Soprano walk [letting an actor know theyre being whacked]. And  they said, Look, youre gone, its done. And as far as the salary  thing goes, that angered me when that story came out. I dont know where  it came from, but it was inaccurate in many ways. Its going to put  questions into your head and into fans heads that things are not what  they are. Quite honestly, I have never been told the future of things in  this show, but this is the one time I have. They sat me down and said,  This is how it is. If anything in the future is _not_  like that, then I dont know about it  its only in David and Dan and  Georges heads. But Ive been told Im dead. Im dead. Im not coming  back next season. So thats all I can tell you, really.


http://www.ew.com/article/2015/06/14...dies-interview

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Kit Harrington said he is not going to be in the show next year, for whatever that's worth.





> From Entertainment Weekly
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/06/14...dies-interview


The actor may not be appearing next season, and his character may even technically be dead. This is a fantasy story, though, so none of that really means $#@!.

After abandoning Stannis, Melissandre had no reason to return to the Wall - unless it was to get her hooks into Jon. One way or another, he'll be back ...

And the books did exactly the same kind of thing. In two of the books, only some of the major characters ever appeared, while others did not (Tyrion wasn't in one of the books, Jon wasn't in one of the books, etc.). There was just so much going and so many storylines that Martin separated them into two books. And I'm talking about two fat 1000+ page books ...

They've got several storylines they can pursue next season that were never touched upon at all this season. Asha & Euron Greyjoy (and the rest of the ironborn), Gendry Storm (Robert Baratheon's bastard), Lady Stoneheart (i.e. undead Catelyn Stark) and the Brotherhood without Banners.

Hell, maybe even the Hound will be back (I'm not so sure he's "really" dead, either) ...

ETA: And speaking of undead Catelyn Stark - recall that it was Thoros of Myr who "bought her back" from the dead.
Thoros worships R'hllor, a.k.a. "the Lord of Light" - the same god Melissandre follows.
Thoros fished Catelyn's body out of a river several days after she had died.
At worst, Jon is only very "freshly" dead - and Melissandre is a lot more potent & powerful than Thoros ...

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Occam's Banana

Another thing to note is that the TV show (and the books) are pretty explicit when someone gets killed off.
(Eddard, Robb & Catelyn Stark - Robert, Renly & Joffrey Baratheon - Tywin Lannister - etc., etc.)

When they really do kill someone off, there rarely seems to be any doubt about it ...

That's (one reason) why I'm pretty sure Jon isn't dead - and I suspect Stannis isn't either.

And I'm hoping Sandor Clegane (aka "the Hound") is still alive. (It's not clear in either the books or the TV show that he died.)

He and Tyrion are my favorite characters. Jaime is too (something I never thought I'd say, at first).

I'd love to see the Hound be the one to put down FrankenGregor ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Don't Let This Pretty Little $#@!er Fool You: Jon Snow Is Alive
> 
> Kit Harington is saying that he won’t be back on Game of Thrones next season. Guess what? HE’S LYING TO YOU.
> 
> As he told Entertainment Weekly in June, “I’ve been told [Jon Snow is] dead. I’m dead. I’m not coming back next season. So that’s all I can tell you, really.”
> 
> Oh, is that it, Kit? Is that all you can say? Well look at you, you DECEITFUL BEAUTIFUL BASTARD, showing up at Game of Thrones’ HQ in Belfast.
> 
> Previously, Harington’s statements were called into question when he showed up to Wimbledon with his Jon Snow haircut.
> ...


http://jezebel.com/dont-let-this-pre...ium=socialflow

----------


## Carlybee

> http://jezebel.com/dont-let-this-pre...ium=socialflow


Unless he's going to film some flashback scenes

----------


## CPUd

Stannis could end up in Winterfell with the Boltons, maybe he will be Reek 2.0.

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> It's that the future Bran content would be a major spoiler and they've decided to adapt it at least close to the book otherwise what would they be spoiling by making up a Bran storyline this season? 
> 
> GRRM is sounding like he will have TWOW finished near the end of the year/early 2016.



I Kan't Tell you how hard it's been to find this place, but we Kept Trying. If only I had known about it earlier. An alternative to Westeros, if you Kan'T post there anymore, is this little place that was created by a smaller splinter group, calling themselves the Maleficent Seven, only they had to start off as 6 until they could find the last friend who was MIA

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> It's that the future Bran content would be a major spoiler and they've decided to adapt it at least close to the book otherwise what would they be spoiling by making up a Bran storyline this season? 
> 
> GRRM is sounding like he will have TWOW finished near the end of the year/early 2016.



oh, I forgot to tell you, since I'm not sure you are on W anymore, that if you want to go to the other forum, the link is in my profile, but this is the site:

http://thelasthearth.freeforums.net

----------


## jllundqu

Jon Snow will be brought back to life by the crazy naked ginger witch... Jon is the True 'lightbringer' me thinks.

The last season really sucked and don't know if I will continue to watch.  The Dany/slave story is too friggin boring.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Jon being Azor Ahai is just too predictable. Martin prides himself on creating a series where you can't see what's coming, but the theory every fan has talked about for years turns out to be true? Lame. Azor Ahai should be someone we never expect.

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> Jon Snow will be brought back to life by the crazy naked ginger witch... Jon is the True 'lightbringer' me thinks.
> 
> The last season really sucked and don't know if I will continue to watch.  The Dany/slave story is too friggin boring.


thanks for the welcome on my profile, I was hoping one of you could help me. For the last few days, 5 friends of JFK III and myself have been searching aimlessly for him on the Internet. The ASOIAF forum we belonged to was shut down, and he can't login to Westeros.org. We got together and created a new forum, and have been saving him a spot on the small council. One of us remembered him saying he was a member here, and found the post above.

Im frustrated because I can't pm him yet, and we've even linked the new site on our Westeros profiles in hopes that he'll look for us there. If anyone here knows him well enough to reach out to him, and let him know Mojo is looking for him, I'd really appreciate the help. If he asks for a secret password, it's "Christopher Reeve"  I added the link on my profile for him to find us, and of course any of you are invited as well.

thanks for the help!!

----------


## Carlybee

> thanks for the welcome on my profile, I was hoping one of you could help me. For the last few days, 5 friends of JFK III and myself have been searching aimlessly for him on the Internet. The ASOIAF forum we belonged to was shut down, and he can't login to Westeros.org. We got together and created a new forum, and have been saving him a spot on the small council. One of us remembered him saying he was a member here, and found the post above.
> 
> Im frustrated because I can't pm him yet, and we've even linked the new site on our Westeros profiles in hopes that he'll look for us there. If anyone here knows him well enough to reach out to him, and let him know Mojo is looking for him, I'd really appreciate the help. If he asks for a secret password, it's "Christopher Reeve"  I added the link on my profile for him to find us, and of course any of you are invited as well.
> 
> thanks for the help!!


I messaged him..his last post on here was June 5th.

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> I messaged him..his last post on here was June 5th.


thanks so much, Carlybee! LMAO because didn't know what else to do. So happy now that he talked about Ron Paul all the time and linked this forum in an old post  I'll let the others know. Thanks again!

----------


## Carlybee

> thanks so much, Carlybee! LMAO because didn't know what else to do. So happy now that he talked about Ron Paul all the time and linked this forum in an old post  I'll let the others know. Thanks again!


Sorry but no reply. You don't think anything is wrong do you?

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> Sorry but no reply. You don't think anything is wrong do you?


he's probably having a fit right now! Lol! I checked his profile, and he hasn't signed on yet today. I do know he works the graveyard shift, so he may just keep odd hours, sometimes he works doubles.

this "guy" who owned the forum we were on had a temper tantrum and shut down the site. Because he posted a GoT theory that sparked some criticism. He announced he'd shut down if anyone got abusive. JFK III and I were rereading the books together, and often joked around about how slow we were reading. All I know is that I posted: Do you think we'll finish our reread before the site closes? And then the site closed down!!!!!! 

We we even got in touch with the admin and asked for him to pass along OUR contact info to JFK, not to share his with us. But he refused. So we figured he was frustrated and we even tried to post cryptic messages to him on Westeros  

I see he's been a member here for some time, and has accumulated a number of posts, so I'm sure he'll check in- I just hope he gets notifications. I'm guessing he does. Thanks for the help, I'll definitely come back and let you know when I hear from him. 

#Stand For Rand

----------


## Carlybee

> he's probably having a fit right now! Lol! I checked his profile, and he hasn't signed on yet today. I do know he works the graveyard shift, so he may just keep odd hours, sometimes he works doubles.
> 
> this "guy" who owned the forum we were on had a temper tantrum and shut down the site. Because he posted a GoT theory that sparked some criticism. He announced he'd shut down if anyone got abusive. JFK III and I were rereading the books together, and often joked around about how slow we were reading. All I know is that I posted: Do you think we'll finish our reread before the site closes? And then the site closed down!!!!!! 
> 
> We we even got in touch with the admin and asked for him to pass along OUR contact info to JFK, not to share his with us. But he refused. So we figured he was frustrated and we even tried to post cryptic messages to him on Westeros  
> 
> I see he's been a member here for some time, and has accumulated a number of posts, so I'm sure he'll check in- I just hope he gets notifications. I'm guessing he does. Thanks for the help, I'll definitely come back and let you know when I hear from him. 
> 
> #Stand For Rand


It's hard to keep up with everyone on here but now that you mention him I don't recall seeing him on here lately.

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> It's hard to keep up with everyone on here but now that you mention him I don't recall seeing him on here lately.


it says he signed on about a week ago. I should check out his friends list and see if anyone knows him offsite. I feel bad for him, because he doesn't have a way to contact us. He got banned for such a dumb reason. He said something about the leaked game of thrones episodes. The owner did a whole review of the 4 episodes before they even aired! Hypocrites. And I think I might have recognized a new alt that might be him over there, but I think you need like 100 posts before you're allowed to pm.

he probably wasn't around here because he was chatting with us about game of thrones!

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> It's hard to keep up with everyone on here but now that you mention him I don't recall seeing him on here lately.


Carlybee- he just sent me a message!! Thank you again for your help  btw, I actually am a libertarian

----------


## Carlybee

> Carlybee- he just sent me a message!! Thank you again for your help  btw, I actually am a libertarian


No prob..welcome aboard.

----------


## Mojo Jojo

> No prob..welcome aboard.


actually, the ip in the msg I got didn't match where he told me he was from. So, I got suspicious and told him to login here and add me as a friend. You can't be too careful these days!

The More You Know ☆

----------


## DanielWheeler

I liked last night's ep.

And it gave me a laugh to hear Tywin's rant over Westeros' own central bank , the unyielding Iron Bank

----------


## CPUd

Supposedly taken on the set about a week ago:





> prideofgypsiesGoofballs @emilia_clarke my khalessi. What a women.


https://instagram.com/p/8W09F_vHK-/


He could appear in a flashback scene, or maybe he is undead

----------


## MelissaWV

> Supposedly taken on the set about a week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8W09F_vHK-/
> 
> 
> 
> He could appear in a flashback scene, or maybe he is undead


They were at Paris Fashion Week... not sure which episodes are being filmed there.

----------


## fr33

As someone who read the books, I have a question. And this is not a spoiler to tv show only people.

Why is the lion the heraldry of Lannisters? There is no mention of lions existing in the Westerlands. If they were there, it seems like it would have came up in the story.

I think it's a flaw in GRRM's story. The non-human apex predators in these books are waaaay too modern. They have a few bears like we do today and some wolves and wild hogs. Where are the tigers, lions, and cougars? We seem to have more of them in our current world than they do in Westoros.

----------


## MelissaWV

> As someone who read the books, I have a question. And this is not a spoiler to tv show only people.
> 
> Why is the lion the heraldry of Lannisters? There is no mention of lions existing in the Westerlands. If they were there, it seems like it would have came up in the story.
> 
> I think it's a flaw in GRRM's story. The non-human apex predators in these books are waaaay too modern. They have a few bears like we do today and some wolves and wild hogs. Where are the tigers, lions, an cougars? We seem to have more of them in our current world than they do in Westoros.


There are locations that are "off the map" as far as what's been shown on the series so far.  It's the equivalent of how most of the same beasts were not present in England but a menagerie would come through with tigers and elephants and lions and camels and the like.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

OK, who finds the demise of the 3-Eyed Raven and "the children" to stretch the suspension of disbelief beyond the breaking point? These creatures have survived nearly forever, yet they allow a simple mistake by Bran to eliminate their defenses and kill them all? Getting lazy...

----------


## MelissaWV

> OK, who finds the demise of the 3-Eyed Raven and "the children" to stretch the suspension of disbelief beyond the breaking point? These creatures have survived nearly forever, yet they allow a simple mistake by Bran to eliminate their defenses and kill them all? Getting lazy...


I do find it lazy, but not for the reasons you have.

The avoidable death points more to the Raven maybe being an older version of Bran that's somehow timelessly stuck in that cave, or some similar thing.  The entire storyline with the Children was stupid and they were not very compelling.  Still, between all of the mild objections, the setup had the potential to push the story forward.

It didn't.

They now have several major storylines flapping in the wind for the same reason.

SPOILERS(ish):




Theon went home.  Now he's left again with not much input into what went on.  I realize they've set this up to go somewhere, but it just felt stupid.

Dany got dragons.  Wandered until she found a place.  Walked around until she found another place.  Got slave warriors.  Dragons roasted some people.  Walked around.  Freed some people.  Other people got pissed.  Walked around.  Freed some people.  Other people got pissed.  Dragons roasted some people.  Other people got pissed.  Dragons roasted some more people.  Dragon took her to a mountainside.  Dany wandered around.  Got kidnapped.  Dany roasted some people.  In between there were a lot of rousing speeches and nudity, but honestly she might consider doing something interesting more than once a season.  Given her recent people-roasting, I fear her storyline is done being interesting for the season.

Arya has left the House of Black & White because reasons.  So why'd she go?  She learned maybe one or two things there, but nothing crazy.  She's still awful with a sword.  She's still not a very good assassin at all.  She still wears those stupid teddy bear ear braids.  That entire storyline and its potential were squandered.  I don't care what happens NEXT, it won't make up for the fact we didn't see most of the types of training she undergoes in the books.

Do you remember that the princess died?  I mean, they had a little funeral, but really no one has mentioned Dorne much and they don't seem concerned with revenge or war.  That's okay because the entire Sparrow plot is dragging its holy ass through the streets.  Ha!  We have an army!  ...  That's great.  Go home.  King Hornytoad has converted because he missed his queen SO much (someone should introduce him to the King's Hand, or some whores).  Again, nothing came of that entire thing.

And yeah back to Bran.  He went there in search of the Raven, got some really pointless knowledge about dreams that he could probably have stumbled into on his own, and... well that's it, really.  He didn't actually sit through the Tower of Joy and find out what happened there.  He figured into Hodor's origin story, but that's not really a necessary plot point and definitely not a net positive for Bran.  He saw how the White Walkers were created, but he isn't learning anything new and would have had to puzzle out how to kill them.  You could pretty much have skipped seasons of him sitting under tree roots and had it all come to him in a dream, then had him chased by Wights, and come to the same result.

Oh and do not get me started on Osha.  That actress' contract negotiations must have been interesting.  "I haven't been on the show in years.  This is so exciting!  What do I get to kill Ramsay or something?  How many episodes am I here for?"

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I have also noted that they are slipping modern leftist politics into the mix, often contrived. For example, the extended discussions of slavery with Grey Worm, Tyrian and the translator woman.

Maybe they hired some new writers from Comedy Central...

----------


## CPUd

It seems like all the big reveals this season were already expected, including the opening scene last night.  But this one was a surprise:




3 cock sucka!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Spoiler!


OK, who didn't see the Arya hit coming? So obvious. What happened to hiding in the dark? Those Starks love to be pin-cushions...

----------


## BV2

> It seems like all the big reveals this season were already expected, including the opening scene last night.  But this one was a surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 cock sucka!


ROFL LMAO!
Oh brilliant, thank you for that.

----------


## jllundqu

> I do find it lazy, but not for the reasons you have.
> 
> The avoidable death points more to the Raven maybe being an older version of Bran that's somehow timelessly stuck in that cave, or some similar thing.  The entire storyline with the Children was stupid and they were not very compelling.  Still, between all of the mild objections, the setup had the potential to push the story forward.
> 
> It didn't.
> 
> They now have several major storylines flapping in the wind for the same reason.
> 
> SPOILERS(ish):
> ...


Just when I think this show couldn't piss me off more.... nope!  I'm wrong.  This show is simply spiraling to crap....

----------


## Athan

Clegane Bowl confirmed!
And finally no more Arya story? Pls!? More Littlefinger!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Clegane Bowl confirmed!
> And finally no more Arya story? Pls!? More Littlefinger!


I second more Littlefinger. I would like to see Bran go, too.

----------


## BV2

Is this thread spoiler?  Is there a delay?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is this thread spoiler?  Is there a delay?


Show aired yesterday, so it's open season for that episode today. Best to avoid thread if you haven't seen it.

----------


## jllundqu

> Show aired yesterday, so it's open season for that episode today. Best to avoid thread if you haven't seen it.


Nothing to spoil.  Show still sucks.  They won't move the ball forward...  The Hound is back... wahoo.  Arya is wounded.  Wahoo.  Margery is playing the high sparrow... wahoo.  This season stinks so far.  Absolutely nothing like seasons past.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I second more Littlefinger. I would like to see Bran go, too.


Bran knew you were going to say that.

----------


## CPUd

If the Hound fights his brother, he will most likely win, and this means DEATH for Cersei.  The witch told her all her kids would die, then she would die.

I started rewatching season 1, there are a lot of parallels between the early story and the new episodes.  There was even the "you make peace with your enemies" line, but now I forget who said it.  I think it was Littlefinger, trying to convince Ned Stark to ally with the Lannisters and support Joffrey for king.  Robb Stark going to all the other houses to build an army is similar to what Jon Snow is doing now.  Dany's story is essentially starting over, but I think her approach will be much different this time around.  The Dothraki in season 1 didn't want any part of invading Westeros until they caught the guy who came over to assassinate Dany (Drogo's speech was much better than hers from a couple weeks ago).  I think we'll see the beginning of her invasion of Westeros in the finale, maybe in Dorne, which should be militarized by now.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Spoiler!
> 
> 
> OK, who didn't see the Arya hit coming? So obvious. What happened to hiding in the dark? Those Starks love to be pin-cushions...


I think we all knew Arya would be taken out by the Waif in disguise. Still, I love the Starks, and hated to see Arya gutted like that. (I'm a book reader since circa 2000).

----------


## CPUd

I usually don't look at stuff about future episodes, but I did come across a photo of Maisie Williams on set for episode 8 called "No One", but it looks like this footage ended up in episode 7.  





(you can see what looks to be her stunt double standing above her, completely dry)

I'm guessing someone will get half the episode of screen time next week.  Last year it was the epic battle at Hardhome, season 4 was The Mountain and The Viper.

----------


## specsaregood

> Nothing to spoil.  Show still sucks.  They won't move the ball forward...  The Hound is back... wahoo.  Arya is wounded.  Wahoo.  Margery is playing the high sparrow... wahoo.  This season stinks so far.  Absolutely nothing like seasons past.


But the blond chick showed her tits again (so much for that 'no more nude scenes' for her rumor).  So at least this season has that going for it.

----------


## CPUd

> But the blond chick showed her tits again (so much for that 'no more nude scenes' for her rumor).  So at least this season has that going for it.


She was asked about it after the episode, she said it was a misquote.  Also, it was really her, and no CGI like they did for Lena Headey.

----------


## CPUd

> Spoiler!
> 
> 
> OK, who didn't see the Arya hit coming? So obvious. What happened to hiding in the dark? Those Starks love to be pin-cushions...


Strong possibility that it was not Arya who got stabbed, but Jaqen.  Remember he said to the Waif not to make Arya suffer, but she stabbed her several times in the gut instead of making a quick kill.  I also refuse to believe Arya is that stupid to be running around in the open like that.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Strong possibility that it was not Arya who got stabbed, but Jaqen.  Remember he said to the Waif not to make Arya suffer, but she stabbed her several times in the gut instead of making a quick kill.  I also refuse to believe Arya is that stupid to be running around in the open like that.


Interesting theory! If so, I guess the Waif will be in big trouble.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Strong possibility that it was not Arya who got stabbed, but Jaqen.  Remember he said to the Waif not to make Arya suffer, but she stabbed her several times in the gut instead of making a quick kill.  I also refuse to believe Arya is that stupid to be running around in the open like that.


Yep, that's one of the possibilities being floated.

----------


## jllundqu

> Yep, that's one of the possibilities being floated.


Very interesting.  I still want something that moves the plot forward, though!  This whole season has been foreplay without the payoff....  As was much of last season.  I know I know.... typical male answer.  

I do think they are building towards something we thought they skipped from the books...   Anyone know what I'm talking about?

----------


## Carlybee

> Strong possibility that it was not Arya who got stabbed, but Jaqen.  Remember he said to the Waif not to make Arya suffer, but she stabbed her several times in the gut instead of making a quick kill.  I also refuse to believe Arya is that stupid to be running around in the open like that.


Some think the waif doesn't exist, but is actually Arya's assassin self.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Why on Earth do you get the great Ian McShane, Al Swearengen himself, and just cast in a role for _one $#@!ing episode?_ What a waste. This show is going downhill faster than Sons of Anarchy, and that's saying something.

----------


## navy-vet

> Some think the waif doesn't exist, but is actually Arya's assassin self.


That makes me dizzy...but yeah stranger things have happened. All in all, last episode was very disappointing. No Daenery or any of her old entourage 
 I am wanting to see some damn gold masks a melting...

----------


## jllundqu

> Some think the waif doesn't exist, but is actually Arya's assassin self.


Caetlyn looks like she may be leading the bannerless men as Lady Stoneheart... jus sayin

----------


## Carlybee

> Caetlyn looks like she may be leading the bannerless men as Lady Stoneheart... jus sayin



Huh?

----------


## Carlybee

> That makes me dizzy...but yeah stranger things have happened. All in all, last episode was very disappointing. No Daenery or any of her old entourage 
>  I am wanting to see some damn gold masks a melting...


Too many characters. Haven't seen Tyrion much either.

----------


## jllundqu

> Huh?


In the books, Caetlyn Stark is resurrected by the lord of light after the red wedding.  Her character is Lady Stoneheart

----------


## Suzanimal

Game of Thrones season 6 episode 7 and 8: Sansa Stark’s mysterious letter has been decoded




> Lord of Light bless Game of Thrones’ ridiculously ardent fan base.
> 
> Yesterday, we mused over who Sansa was writing to behind her brother Jon’s back in episode 6 ‘The Broken Man’, and now that theorising has all been rendered moot by a fan with incredibly good eyesight and Photoshop skills.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-en...-a7068576.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Game of Thrones season 6 episode 7 and 8: Sansa Stark’s mysterious letter has been decoded
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-en...-a7068576.html


Pretty much what I assumed as soon as she started writing it...

----------


## CPUd

from the Season 1 finale:



I miss the conversations between the puppeteers.

----------


## CPUd

> Strong possibility that it was not Arya who got stabbed, but Jaqen.  Remember he said to the Waif not to make Arya suffer, but she stabbed her several times in the gut instead of making a quick kill.  I also refuse to believe Arya is that stupid to be running around in the open like that.


Also in season 2, she asked him to kill Tywin Lannister, but he said he couldn't do it immediately.  She got upset and named Jaqen, he asked her to unname him and she did.  Then she named him again.

----------


## jllundqu

What bull$#@!...

So what... Arya's Faceless Men thing was just a three-season 'phase'?  Running around the street being chased by T-1000 Waif?

Wasting 15 precious minutes for Tyrion to tell freaking jokes?

There's so much wrong with this episode... horrible writing...  I could go on and on...

Some redeeming points:

Jaime and Brienne scene with Oathkeeper...

Zombie-Mountain-Clegane ripping a dude's head off...

This episode just hurt my brain....

Sorry to be a negative nancy but the writers of this episode need to be flogged.

----------


## Carlybee

So Denarys shows up with her army and ships? Or did she just fly there by herself on Drogon?

----------


## jllundqu

> So Denarys shows up with her army and ships? Or did she just fly there by herself on Drogon?


I think she just flew there on Drogon.  Dothraki will be there to assist shortly and the Greyjoys will be there with their navy to sink the slavers ships from behind, thus cementing the alliance between Dany and the Ironborn.

----------


## CPUd

> What bull$#@!...
> 
> So what... Arya's Faceless Men thing was just a three-season 'phase'?  Running around the street being chased by T-1000 Waif?
> 
> Wasting 15 precious minutes for Tyrion to tell freaking jokes?
> 
> There's so much wrong with this episode... horrible writing...  I could go on and on...
> 
> Some redeeming points:
> ...


The thing with Arya makes slightly more sense to me after watching season 4 recently.  When she traveled with The Hound, she revealed she really likes killing, particularly if it is someone on her list.  She tells him she wants to learn how to be an assassin.  Nonetheless, when she leaves The Hound, her intention is to go to The Wall, or at least somewhere in The North.  It was only after the ship captain tells her he's not going north, but to Braavos, that she decided to go to the House of Black and White.  She used them to train her, but she would much rather be the one who decides the names to go on the list.  It is kind of ironic, because the actress woman she refused to kill admitted to doing some pretty messed up stuff.

There's no way Arya could be running and doing acrobatics so soon after getting stabbed like that, but of course this is a show with flying dragons and people being raised from the dead.

----------


## CPUd

So sad they outlawed trial by combat.  That dude getting his head busted like a grape probably had something to do with it.






> From his instagram: 
> 6:50 Morning workout! Cardio + CORE for 30min Bcca, Glutamine + handful of almonds 
> 7:30 8 eggs + 200gr Oats + blueberries & strawberries + avocado 
> 9:30 400gr Beef, 400gr Sweet potatoes, handful of spinach & greens 
> 11:50 Bcca, glutamine, 
> 12:00 400gr Chicken + 400gr potatoes, greens + some fruits 14:00 Blender = 150gr oats or sweet potatoes, 2 bananas 150gr kelloggs rice krispies, frozen berries, handful almonds, peanut butter and glutamine 
> 14:30 Training strongman, Bcca, glutamine, Vitargo 
> 17:30 60gr protein + 2 banans 
> 18:00 500gr beef + potatoes, greens 
> ...


Even bigger, I don't think this is a photoshop:

----------


## Carlybee

> So sad they outlawed trial by combat.  That dude getting his head busted like a grape probably had something to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even bigger, I don't think this is a photoshop:


Holy Moly..that's some big guys.

----------


## Carlybee

> The thing with Arya makes slightly more sense to me after watching season 4 recently.  When she traveled with The Hound, she revealed she really likes killing, particularly if it is someone on her list.  She tells him she wants to learn how to be an assassin.  Nonetheless, when she leaves The Hound, her intention is to go to The Wall, or at least somewhere in The North.  It was only after the ship captain tells her he's not going north, but to Braavos, that she decided to go to the House of Black and White.  She used them to train her, but she would much rather be the one who decides the names to go on the list.  It is kind of ironic, because the actress woman she refused to kill admitted to doing some pretty messed up stuff.
> 
> There's no way Arya could be running and doing acrobatics so soon after getting stabbed like that, but of course this is a show with flying dragons and people being raised from the dead.


 Not to mention while on opium.

----------


## CPUd

Episode 9 is called "The Battle of the Bastards", I wonder who they're referring to .

Episode 10, "The Winds of Winter", for obvious reasons.  Both episodes are 60+ minutes runtime.

I think this may happen either at the end of episode 10, or early next season:




That is what Dany saw going into the tower with the warlock in season 2 (or 3).  Bran saw it again this season.  Here the crew are making the set:

----------


## Carlybee

I wish Dany would fly up on Drogon and fry that smirk off Ramsey's face.

----------


## Athan

> Wasting 15 precious minutes for Tyrion to tell freaking jokes?


Just on this point, that's called character development. 

First it shows that Tyrion is kinda wanting desperately a friend like he had before. Now that Varys is gone, he makes a comment on having friends to drink with. Dude probably misses the Bron and Pod friendship he had and is trying to re-establish relationships with friends. Also GW and Missandre REALLY need some character and hopefully being around Tyrion will do that.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

I am sorta disappoint to see Hardhome being filmed, but still pretty cool how they make the White Walkers:

----------


## jllundqu

> Just on this point, that's called character development. 
> 
> First it shows that Tyrion is kinda wanting desperately a friend like he had before. Now that Varys is gone, he makes a comment on having friends to drink with. Dude probably misses the Bron and Pod friendship he had and is trying to re-establish relationships with friends. Also GW and Missandre REALLY need some character and hopefully being around Tyrion will do that.


I know what freaking character development it.  

But on a show where the storyline is not being even remotely served and there is VERY limited time (48-58 min) doing a comedy routine was lighthearted and funny, but I am ACHING for STORYLINE development....

----------


## CPUd

Well that battle lived up to the hype.  It reminded me of the battle scenes in _Kingdom of Heaven_, except with dudes getting their heads twisted off like they were Coke bottles.  Ramsay thought he was going out like a boss, but he got X'ed the $#@! out.  I'm guessing Sansa now rules the North, at least for the moment.  Also Davos getting ready to light up that red woman.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

The more the writers have to rely on their own stories instead of Martin's writing, the worse this show gets. This season is the worst one yet, by far.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The more the writers have to rely on their own stories instead of Martin's writing, the worse this show gets. This season is the worst one yet, by far.


I agree. I was glad to see something finally happen, though. Mr Animal says if they don't start showing more titties, he's going to quit watching.

----------


## spudea

it was a tough episode to watch, lots of death.  I guess it all had to happen.

----------


## RJ Liberty

I enjoyed both of the battles. Dany's dragons were awesome. The scene with Jon struggling and suffocating in that mound of men was well shot, and executed perfectly. I love that both Sansa and Jon shared in the death of Ramsey Bolton; Sansa has grown, and I appreciate her ongoing character development.

I didn't like that Rickon died, and no one thought to have Melisandre resurrect him. He's not a main character on the _show_, but he's supposed to mean something to both Sansa and Jon.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I enjoyed both of the battles. Dany's dragons were awesome. The scene with Jon struggling and suffocating in that mound of men was well shot, and executed perfectly. I love that both Sansa and Jon shared in the death of Ramsey Bolton; Sansa has grown, and I appreciate her ongoing character development.
> 
> I didn't like that Rickon died, and no one thought to have Melisandre resurrect him. He's not a main character on the _show_, but he's supposed to mean something to both Sansa and Jon.


When Jon was beating Ramsey, I though he was going to step back and let Sansa chop his head off. Remember how Ed taught them (the boys anyway) to do their own killing. I think that was in the first episode.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> When Jon was beating Ramsey, I though he was going to step back and let Sansa chop his head off. Remember how Ed taught them (the boys anyway) to do their own killing. I think that was in the first episode.


I thought so, too, Suzanimal: it seemed like that would happen when Jon stepped back and they cut to Sansa. This was just as good, though: feeding Ramsey to his own victims of cruelty. Poetic justice.

----------


## BV2

Jon snow is about the worst commander. Got a large number of his men killed cause of his feelings. He should be court marshalled.

----------


## navy-vet

> I thought so, too, Suzanimal: it seemed like that would happen when Jon stepped back and they cut to Sansa. This was just as good, though: feeding Ramsey to his own victims of cruelty. Poetic justice.


Yes, like he fed his sister and her baby to his hounds....

----------


## navy-vet

> Jon snow is about the worst commander. Got a large number of his men killed cause of his feelings. He should be court marshalled.


Agreed, he sure blew Sansa's advice off, lol She warned him, that the boy was dead, regardless, and not to do what Ramsay wanted...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Jon snow is about the worst commander. Got a large number of his men killed cause of his feelings. He should be court marshalled.


Yep. That was just stupid.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Agreed, he sure blew Sansa's advice off, lol She warned him, that the boy was dead, regardless, and not to do what Ramsay wanted...


And for some reason she never mentioned to anyone that she had requested and expected a back-up force? Jon never thought of it?

The writing is getting worse with these plot holes.

----------


## Athan

> And for some reason she never mentioned to anyone that she had requested and expected a back-up force?


OH MY GOD YES.

----------


## navy-vet

> And for some reason she never mentioned to anyone that she had requested and expected a back-up force? Jon never thought of it?
> 
> The writing is getting worse with these plot holes.


Good point.

----------


## Kotin

> The more the writers have to rely on their own stories instead of Martin's writing, the worse this show gets. This season is the worst one yet, by far.


agreed.. the books have incredible depth but the show is meh on a lot of fronts.. last nights episode was good and all but the story in the books will be much different I think and much better even if some of the really good characters die which I assume will be some of the major differences in the books, that is if he ever finishes them.

----------


## MelissaWV

> agreed.. the books have incredible depth but the show is meh on a lot of fronts.. last nights episode was good and all but the story in the books will be much different I think and much better even if some of the really good characters die which I assume will be some of the major differences in the books, that is if he ever finishes them.


I enjoyed Hardhome more than this.  I think I just cared a bit more about the people involved, in that they were making a decision to stay home, then realized what a terrible decision it was and tried to storm away.  It made them more human.  This?  Why run after Jon?  TWICE dammit!  Wun Wun would still have been able to rip the gate down later.  Could the dude sit down and smoke a pipe first?  Could you maybe interact with the troops that just saved you to see if maybe they have larger siege engines or other goodies trundling your way?  

Oh and Rickon.  Good Lord.  You were the Stark that the books and the series never had any idea what to do with, but you could have shown them all by... not running in a straight, predictable line.  Hell, you had to pass giant X flayed-men fires.  Can't put one of those between you and Ramsay until Jon picks you up?  Can't run backwards and use the increasing distance to drop to the ground or dodge aside while the arrow heads your way?  I mean the dude was shooting at minus miles per hour.  Use it to your advantage!  Did you warg into your undersized direwolf and leave your brain in there when it got beheaded?

Eh better for Sansa.  At least now that little twit is out of the way, because he would have been head of Winterfell if he were still around, and that seems only marginally better than King Tommen the Pious.

----------


## MelissaWV

And where the hell is Gendry.

----------


## CPUd

> And for some reason she never mentioned to anyone that she had requested and expected a back-up force? Jon never thought of it?
> 
> The writing is getting worse with these plot holes.


I think she will spell it out more clearly in their next scene together, but the reason she kept it a secret is (aside from not fully trusting Little Finger to follow through) the only way she knew how to beat Ramsay is to be unpredictable.  She does not trust Jon to make a surprise move without telegraphing it, and she was proven right because he did everything Ramsay wanted him to do.

The last scene kinda touched on this dynamic as well.   Even at the end he was playing that game, but Ramsay really didn't start to freak out until he realized something was going to happen that he didn't expect.

----------


## CPUd

> I enjoyed Hardhome more than this.  I think I just cared a bit more about the people involved, in that they were making a decision to stay home, then realized what a terrible decision it was and tried to storm away.  It made them more human.  This?  Why run after Jon?  TWICE dammit!  Wun Wun would still have been able to rip the gate down later.  Could the dude sit down and smoke a pipe first?  Could you maybe interact with the troops that just saved you to see if maybe they have larger siege engines or other goodies trundling your way?  
> 
> Oh and Rickon.  Good Lord.  You were the Stark that the books and the series never had any idea what to do with, but you could have shown them all by... not running in a straight, predictable line.  Hell, you had to pass giant X flayed-men fires.  Can't put one of those between you and Ramsay until Jon picks you up?  Can't run backwards and use the increasing distance to drop to the ground or dodge aside while the arrow heads your way?  I mean the dude was shooting at minus miles per hour.  Use it to your advantage!  Did you warg into your undersized direwolf and leave your brain in there when it got beheaded?
> 
> Eh better for Sansa.  At least now that little twit is out of the way, because he would have been head of Winterfell if he were still around, and that seems only marginally better than King Tommen the Pious.


They clearly have not seen _Apocalypto_.

----------


## navy-vet

> They clearly have not seen _Apocalypto_.


Yeah, this is what the Indians were really like down South in Mehicho, back in the day before white men came....they weren't like the Disney Pocahontas version so mny libprogs proclaim...savages were savages....

----------


## BV2

> And for some reason she never mentioned to anyone that she had requested and expected a back-up force? Jon never thought of it?
> 
> The writing is getting worse with these plot holes.


Not only a backup force, but a huge contingent of cavalry from the one "kingdom" not diminished by war. Also, why didn't they put armor on the giant?  I mean, just sheet him in armor.  Make the mountain look like a molehill.  And give him a weapon, for lord of lights sakes, even if you have to melt down 10 other men's weapons to do it. I don't always like camera shaking melees, but when I do I prefer William Wallace.

I am now rooting EXCLUSIVELY for Jorah Marmot.  At least he knows how to love!

----------


## BV2

double srry

----------


## CPUd

If a giant can slap a horse away like that, they probably assume regular weapons are more of a nuisance up to a certain point.



Back when they attacked the wall, the Night's Watch brought down that other giant with 1 or 2 larger arrows, about the size of harpoons.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh and Rickon.  Good Lord.  You were the Stark that the books and the series never had any idea what to do with, but you could have shown them all by... not running in a straight, predictable line.  Hell, you had to pass giant X flayed-men fires.  Can't put one of those between you and Ramsay until Jon picks you up?  Can't run backwards and use the increasing distance to drop to the ground or dodge aside while the arrow heads your way?  I mean the dude was shooting at minus miles per hour.  Use it to your advantage!  Did you warg into your undersized direwolf and leave your brain in there when it got beheaded?
> 
> Eh better for Sansa.  At least now that little twit is out of the way, because he would have been head of Winterfell if he were still around, and that seems only marginally better than King Tommen the Pious.


I have come to the conclusion that the entire Stark family is a genetic aberration. Their stupidity and suicidal tendencies have defied Darwin until now. The Dodo family needs to go.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Not only a backup force, but a huge contingent of cavalry from the one "kingdom" not diminished by war. Also, why didn't they put armor on the giant?  I mean, just sheet him in armor.  Make the mountain look like a molehill.  And give him a weapon, for lord of lights sakes, even if you have to melt down 10 other men's weapons to do it. I don't always like camera shaking melees, but when I do I prefer William Wallace.
> 
> I am now rooting EXCLUSIVELY for Jorah Marmot.  At least he knows how to love!


Yeah, no weapons for the giant, who should have been able to plow through the "wall" of men way easier than going through a castle gate. Ugh. The writers suck. This is starting to look like a major network attempt at sci-fi.

----------


## CPUd

Supposedly we find out next week who is Jon's mother.  If the previous 9 episodes is any indicator, it will be less of a surprise and more of a confirmation.  Another rumor- Reverse Red Wedding, where Walder Frey gets taken out by Arya, possibly wearing her mother's face (the TV version of Lady Stoneheart).  I am not sure how that would logistically be possible, but I assume her body is in the crypt, somewhat preserved.

----------


## Athan

> 


That taken the morning after climbing a mountain?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

Someone dug up this video from 2009:





He was also in a film with the actress who played Osha:

----------


## Carlybee

I know this is an expensive program to produce but more and more series are now only 10 episodes or less. I remember when series were 18-22 episodes per season.

----------


## BV2

BOOM. APPLAUSE. FEAR. ROAR. thats a spoiler for the finale.

----------


## Carlybee

> BOOM. APPLAUSE. FEAR. ROAR. thats a spoiler for the finale.


Yesssss

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Guess Jon can marry Sansa now...

----------


## CPUd

Looks like everyone got some payback in the finale, they managed to have a scene for everyone except The Hound and Brienne.  I'm glad something was finally done about this scandalous $#@!er:




I never thought it would be so satisfying to see the new queen on the iron throne, it's the first time on the show they haven't had a puppet sitting there.  Doubt she will be there very long though.

----------


## sam1952

> Guess Jon can marry Sansa now...


Isn't Sansa a first cousin?

----------


## BV2

Did Tommen really commit suicide?  Or did Cersei have him killed so she could rule?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Guess Jon can marry Sansa now...





> Isn't Sansa a first cousin?


I don't think first cousins marrying will be a problem. O_o

I can't wait to see what happens when Jon encounters the dragons.

----------


## Carlybee

> Did Tommen really commit suicide?  Or did Cersei have him killed so she could rule?


It looked like he jumped to me

----------


## Carlybee

> Guess Jon can marry Sansa now...


There's also speculation he would marry Dany..who is his aunt.

----------


## BV2

> It looked like he jumped to me


Looked like Robert had a hunting accident, too.  Appearances can be deceiving in the game of thrones.  Cersei, over the course of the entire season, engineered circumstances that guaranteed Tommen become depressed.  She knew her children, yes, but she chose herself in the end.

Tommen made it impossible for Cersei to escape justice via trial by combat, this forced Cersei to turn to plan B: Blowing everyone up-including the woman Tommen loved.  Her loss was too great him, the true lovers heart couldn't bear it, choosing to shatter the vessel which contained it rather than do without.

Tommen, Killed by his own mother.

----------


## Carlybee

> Looked like Robert had a hunting accident, too.  Appearances can be deceiving in the game of thrones.  Cersei, over the course of the entire season, engineered circumstances that guaranteed Tommen become depressed.  She knew her children, yes, but she chose herself in the end.
> 
> Tommen made it impossible for Cersei to escape justice via trial by combat, this forced Cersei to turn to plan B: Blowing everyone up-including the woman Tommen loved.  Her loss was too great him, the true lovers heart couldn't bear it, choosing to shatter the vessel which contained it rather than do without.
> 
> Tommen, Killed by his own mother.


Maybe an unintended bonus for her. I doubt she would know that her actions would absolutely push him over the edge. Literally. She is conniving and evil but ultimately I don't think she's that smart. Although she probably thought he was already at the trial.

----------


## DGambler

> Maybe an unintended bonus for her. I doubt she would know that her actions would absolutely push him over the edge. Literally. She is conniving and evil but ultimately I don't think she's that smart. Although she probably thought he was already at the trial.


No, she sent the Mountain to keep him from going, which indicates he jumped of his own accord.

----------


## Athan

I loved the look Sansa had at the last moments of her seeing Littlefinger's face. Like "oh $#@!...  oh $#@!, oh $#@!..."

----------


## Carlybee

> I loved the look Sansa had at the last moments of her seeing Littlefinger's face. Like "oh $#@!...  oh $#@!, oh $#@!..."


They could've called this episode "A Stark Always Pays His Debts".

----------


## CPUd

> Maybe an unintended bonus for her. I doubt she would know that her actions would absolutely push him over the edge. Literally. She is conniving and evil but ultimately I don't think she's that smart. Although she probably thought he was already at the trial.


She didn't care, she was going to take the throne anyway.  Remember when she and Marg were locked in the dungeon, Tommen wouldn't come out of his room even to eat.  Her original plan was probably to tell everyone she needed to take it until he got older, like she tried to do after Joffrey died.  But more than likely she would keep him locked away until she died.

----------


## sam1952

I gotta say, Cersei was my favorite character in the finale. So cold, so calculating. And the talk she had with her former captor, pure evil. I understand doing things because they feel good! lol. 

She did not want her son to die. She tried protecting him her whole life. The mountain stood there the whole time till the moment of the explosion, then he just left. Oh, and she looks like an evil queen

----------


## RJ Liberty

> I know this is an expensive program to produce but more and more series are now only 10 episodes or less. I remember when series were 18-22 episodes per season.


I remember when there were 24-28 episodes per season. And during the Golden Age of Television (1950s-early 1960s) there were typically 39 episodes per season.

Eventually, we'll go the way of the Brits, and have "seasons" of, like, six episodes.

----------


## Carlybee

> I remember when there were 24-28 episodes per season. And during the Golden Age of Television (1950s-early 1960s) there were typically 39 episodes per season.
> 
> Eventually, we'll go the way of the Brits, and have "seasons" of, like, six episodes.



Yeah I watched a new British series recently that had 4 episodes.

----------


## Carlybee

> I gotta say, Cersei was my favorite character in the finale. So cold, so calculating. And the talk she had with her former captor, pure evil. I understand doing things because they feel good! lol. 
> 
> She did not want her son to die. She tried protecting him her whole life. The mountain stood there the whole time till the moment of the explosion, then he just left. Oh, and she looks like an evil queen


I think after Tommen betrayed her for the Faith she really didn't care if she had to sacrifice him.

----------


## CPUd

Cersei used these words to prop up the High Sparrow.  Then he used the same words when he tried to take her down:

----------


## specsaregood

> Guess Jon can marry Sansa now...


The whole show seems to be about replacing male leaders with females... with that in mind I'd venture to say that Jon Snow's days are numbered.  Him being the only male ruler left and all...

----------


## MelissaWV

> The whole show seems to be about replacing male leaders with females... with that in mind I'd venture to say that Jon Snow's days are numbered.  Him being the only male ruler left and all...


Yes but it's also likely that it's not going to work out so well for the females, either.  Do you really think Cersei is long for this world?  The Dorne snakes are still useless.  Yara has worked pretty hard to become leadership material, though I doubt her people will be happy to give up reaving and raping.  If Jon's days are numbered, it's be the fault of Littlefinger and not Sansa, plus I'm not sure the story will resurrect Jon, have completed his backstory, then have Littlefinger poison him or something.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Carlybee

So: Is Milisandre really gone or will she pop back up somewhere?

----------


## TER

> So: Is Milisandre really gone or will she pop back up somewhere?


I think she comes back repentant and saves Winterfell.

----------


## Carlybee

Why is Cercei automatically the ruler and not Jamie? The Mountain nonwithstanding.

----------


## CPUd

> So: Is Milisandre really gone or will she pop back up somewhere?


She could cross paths with Arya, who looks to be starting a killing spree.

----------


## CPUd

> Why is Cercei automatically the ruler and not Jamie? The Mountain nonwithstanding.


Jaime had renounced his name and title to join the King's guard.

----------


## Carlybee

> Jaime had renounced his name and title to join the King's guard.


Ah, right

----------


## Carlybee

> She could cross paths with Arya, who looks to be starting a killing spree.


Hah, true

----------


## Carlybee

I've been reading about some of the author's inspiration and it loosely compares the Wildings to the Scots..who were considered barbarians by the Britons in actual history. I've always in my mind compared them more to Vikings.

----------


## BamaAla

Just watched the finale and was a fan. It took 8 episodes, but the season ended on a high note.

----------


## CPUd

MVP of episode 10:

----------


## Athan

> 


Uh.. Olena looks like an undead too.

----------


## jllundqu

> MVP of episode 10:


Right???  She's the only one with any balls (pun intended) in the north.  Jon should have died against the Boltons... he was reckless and emotional.  Sansa saved his ass.  I agree that the Starks are not fit to rule.  Lyanna OTOH is regal!  Hopefully they don't burn her at the stake or something   Maybe uncle (cousin?) Jorah can come and make good use of her....

----------


## jllundqu

Also... with Jon Snow being Targaryen... Jon may be able to control Dragons???  Immune to Fire??  He could certainly give Dany a run for her money... especially if there are Dragon eggs under Winterfell as if oft the rumor...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why is Cercei automatically the ruler and not Jamie? The Mountain nonwithstanding.


She was the Queen by marriage to Robert Baratheon. All the kids are dead, falls back to her.

----------


## navy-vet

> Also... with Jon Snow being Targaryen... Jon may be able to control Dragons???  Immune to Fire??  He could certainly give Dany a run for her money... especially if there are Dragon eggs under Winterfell as if oft the rumor...


You mean like Danys brother?

----------


## RJ Liberty

> 


You just made me snort tea out of my nose!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> You mean like Danys brother?


She'd actually be his aunt.  Her brother was Rhaegar, and Snow is the son of Lyanna (Stark) and Rhaegar.

----------


## CPUd

Jon isn't immune to fire- one episode I know he got burnt was back when he was a steward for the Lord Commander and was attacked in the middle of the night by undead.  He knocked a lantern over or something and got burnt by it.  Maybe it is different now, since he came back from the dead.

----------


## CPUd

> 1 - Main Titles 00:00
> 2 - Blood of My Blood 1:52
> 3 - Light of the Seven 5:27
> 4 - Needle 15:15
> 5 - Coronation 18:13
> 6 - Feed the Hounds 20:00
> 7 - My Watch Has Ended 23:08
> 8 - The Red Woman 26:02
> 9 - Hold the Door 29:20
> ...


The score for episode 10 includes "Light of the Seven", "Hear Me Roar" "The Winds of Winter"

----------


## navy-vet

> She'd actually be his aunt.  Her brother was Rhaegar, and Snow is the son of Lyanna (Stark) and Rhaegar.


I was referring to his lack of resistance to heat.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I was referring to his lack of resistance to heat.


He wasn't killed by fire, however other Targaryans (sp) have been in the past.  It's been explained that Dany surviving the pyre was not due to her bloodline but due to the blood magic she was employing by burning the corpse, the witch, etc..

----------


## CPUd

> He wasn't killed by fire, however other Targaryans (sp) have been in the past.  It's been explained that Dany surviving the pyre was not due to her bloodline but due to the blood magic she was employing by burning the corpse, the witch, etc..


What about the pilot episode where she got in scalding hot bathwater?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## MelissaWV

> What about the pilot episode where she got in scalding hot bathwater?


You understand there's a difference between liking heat, and surviving fire?

----------


## navy-vet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qujLRYtyLWI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akl6OK2HUNA

----------


## navy-vet

> She'd actually be his aunt.  Her brother was Rhaegar, and Snow is the son of Lyanna (Stark) and Rhaegar.


Viserys was also Danys brother wasn't he? And he was killed with molten gold by Khal Drogo. That dispelled any theory that he was immune to fire I would think. As for Dany, she has survived the flames twice now.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> He wasn't killed by fire, however other Targaryans (sp) have been in the past.  It's been explained that Dany surviving the pyre was not due to her bloodline but due to the blood magic she was employing by burning the corpse, the witch, etc..


There was a moment this season where blood magic wouldn't seem to be in play.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I've never once watched this show. Where does the intrigue come from, if I may ask? The storyline? The set? Fans of the actors? A particular concept? Combination of all?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've never once watched this show. Where does the intrigue come from, if I may ask? The storyline? The set? Fans of the actors? A particular concept? Combination of all?


Mr Animal watches it for the boobies.

----------


## jllundqu

Danke watches it for the incest

----------


## Carlybee

> Viserys was also Danys brother wasn't he? And he was killed with molten gold by Khal Drogo. That dispelled any theory that he was immune to fire I would think. As for Dany, she has survived the flames twice now.


He could have smothered from it..didnt it run down his face?

----------


## CPUd

> He could have smothered from it..didnt it run down his face?


No, it definitely burned the $#@! out of him.  He was no real dragon.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I've never once watched this show. Where does the intrigue come from, if I may ask? The storyline? The set? Fans of the actors? A particular concept? Combination of all?


The books started out very interesting, and set a number of fantasy tropes on their head.  The point of view characters and the idea that no one was safe --- not even people that seem like the most important characters --- made for good television as well, and the casting is generally pretty good.  Add in a liberal dose of nudity and a whole lot of political soap opera, a giant or two, some dragons, and it's attractive.

Then of course there is the craft of it, which can help us all forget how obnoxious this season was just by throwing in one episode where all our deepest darkest wishes for most of the characters are finally coming true.

----------


## CPUd

> I've never once watched this show. Where does the intrigue come from, if I may ask? The storyline? The set? Fans of the actors? A particular concept? Combination of all?


It's a combination of things coming together, a rich story that is stylized on screen.  A scene may appear to be sorta relevant in its current context, but could also be laying groundwork for something 2 or 4 seasons down the road.  Or it may not.  I think that's what causes people to take interest and speculate.  Also you never know when someone is going to get a body part chopped off, or die in a spectacular way.

I looked for a "what it's about" video that describes the show without giving too much away:

----------


## navy-vet

It's well done and interesting.

----------


## CPUd

When they talk about the long night, does that just happen in The North, or will places like Dorne stay dark as well?  It could mean most of season 8 and parts of season 7 are all nighttime episodes.

----------


## Carlybee

> I've never once watched this show. Where does the intrigue come from, if I may ask? The storyline? The set? Fans of the actors? A particular concept? Combination of all?


Some of it was influenced by actual historical events like the War of the Roses and several others. The intrigue is in the different factions all trying to rule the seven kingdoms. The main area are Westeros and Essos and there's a giant wall that separates the icy Northland  that has these scary creatures called White Walkers who could kill everyone if they escaped into the rest of the lands. I see Westeros as more like Western Europe and Essos as more like Asia. But...it's really the characters that are compelling.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Hey, thanks for the feedback to those who answered my question. I was just generally curious. I've never seen the show and this thread pops up an the activity feed so much. So, it caught my attenion. 

Anyway. I share a cool video while I'm here. There is a Youtube channel I check out sometimes and the author makes Game of Thrones videos once in a while. There's a few of them on there.




I suppose it might be said that the blonde chick might be kind of an attractive lil vixen as far as her character goes. I do tend to appreciate a sort of hard ass attitude. Sigh. Likely a weakness.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Hey, thanks for the feedback to those who answered my question. I was just generally curious. I've never seen the show and this thread pops up an the activity feed so much. So, it caught my attenion. 
> 
> Anyway. I share a cool video while I'm here. There is a Youtube channel I check out sometimes and the author makes Game of Thrones videos once in a while. There's a few of them on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it might be said that the blonde chick might be kind of an attractive lil vixen as far as her character goes. I do tend to appreciate a sort of hard ass attitude. Sigh. Likely a weakness.


Yes, well, as a small bonus/spoiler, if you give the first episode a chance you will see a lot of her

----------


## Carlybee

I should add I think the Lannisters are based on the Habsburgs. Google...they intermarried ..brother and sister etc....themselves into extinction.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## navy-vet

> Hey, thanks for the feedback to those who answered my question. I was just generally curious. I've never seen the show and this thread pops up an the activity feed so much. So, it caught my attenion. 
> 
> Anyway. I share a cool video while I'm here. There is a Youtube channel I check out sometimes and the author makes Game of Thrones videos once in a while. There's a few of them on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it might be said that the blonde chick might be kind of an attractive lil vixen as far as her character goes. I do tend to appreciate a sort of hard ass attitude. Sigh. Likely a weakness.


She plays a good person who detests murder and slavery and all the vile acts in that World she has found herself in.
I see the series is a story of the war between good and evil. She is known as the "Mother of Dragons" and the "Breaker of Chains". She has freed the slaves as she has come across them, and given them a choice to serve her or not, in which case she allows them to go free. She told a group of former harsh rulers who were seeking an allegiance recently, that under her kingdom, she planned to leave things better than she found them unlike her predecessors who tended to make things worse than they found them, before beginning their reigns. They said that their ways, had always been and were, to rule with severity and ruthlessness, and she said, that was over, and wouldn't be tolerated in her kingdom. They agreed to comply and change. This is why I am a fan of her character.

----------


## Carlybee

> Hey, thanks for the feedback to those who answered my question. I was just generally curious. I've never seen the show and this thread pops up an the activity feed so much. So, it caught my attenion. 
> 
> Anyway. I share a cool video while I'm here. There is a Youtube channel I check out sometimes and the author makes Game of Thrones videos once in a while. There's a few of them on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it might be said that the blonde chick might be kind of an attractive lil vixen as far as her character goes. I do tend to appreciate a sort of hard ass attitude. Sigh. Likely a weakness.



Well..her brother basically sold her to a barbarian...she has good reason to be a hardass.

----------


## jllundqu

Alas we have to wait for next season to see if she is as badass as she thinks.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Alas we have to wait for next season to see if she is as badass as she thinks.


I do think we're to a point where they can't pull too many surprises.  The characters that have survived all the way from the first episode are too iconic to be dispatched easily.  Sure, we won't mind if Cersei or Jaime off one another, but let's say the script calls for the ships to land at King's Landing amid quiet fog... a small team of Dothraki carrying a litter... then Dany, corpse-thin, opening her eyes to look at Westeros shortly before dying from complications of sea sickness   See?  They can't do that.  The number of true surprises they can pull are very few at this point.

----------


## CPUd

Instead they introduce new characters like $#@! Uncle Euron, who Dany could still agree to marry.  Then on their wedding night, she kills him, cuts off his great cock and gives it to Theon as a tribute.

----------


## CPUd

I made every Beautiful Death into a phone wallpaper, S1-6, (1440x2560)

----------


## MelissaWV

> Instead they introduce new characters like $#@! Uncle Euron, who Dany could still agree to marry.  Then on their wedding night, she kills him, cuts off his great cock and gives it to Theon as a tribute.


It's unlikely he'd wind up courting Dany.  I could see him offering his fleet to Cersei, though, who would likely be just as thrilled.  Another drunk swaggering idiot, taking advantage of her desperation, only this time she'd think she's in a good position to rid herself of him once he's no longer useful.

The Iron Islands are kind of the only place she can look for help anymore.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It's a combination of things coming together, a rich story that is stylized on screen.  A scene may appear to be sorta relevant in its current context, but could also be laying groundwork for something 2 or 4 seasons down the road.  Or it may not.  I think that's what causes people to take interest and speculate.


Hodor.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Too bad that the game players in the real world can never undo the monsters they create...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Game of Plot Holes
A treasured series is slipping.
By Matt Cockerill • July 8, 2016




> In its first three seasons, Game of Thrones won critical acclaim and a massive fan base for its ambitious fusion of fantasy and realism. Westeros, the world of Thrones, is endowed with the conventional features of the genre: formidable sorcery, throngs of magical creatures (dragons included!), and magnificent scenery that makes the audience feel delightfully small. The realism, rare in the medieval-fantasy genre, comes in the form of Thrones’s nuanced characters. None of the heroes are saints, and most of the villains have moments of compassion.
> ...
> In “The Winds of Winter,” the finale to Season 6 of Thrones, Cersei’s greatest blunder—permitting a band of religious devotees called the Sparrows to form a “Faith Militant” army in exchange for supporting Tommen’s claim to the Iron Throne—has come to a head. The Sparrows proved themselves to be conscientious fanatics and immune to the allure of Cersei’s power. Not only did they investigate the queen for adultery and (in Season 5’s finale) dragged her naked through the streets in a public “Walk of Atonement” for her sins, but they are now prepared to try to convict her for the murder of King Robert.
> 
> Exciting though “Winds” was, the drama was diluted by a series of plot gaps. And it was no anomaly in this respect. Since season five, when the story had to go beyond the George R.R. Martin series on which it is based, showrunners D.B. Weiss and David Benioff have disregarded the basic virtue that made the show a success—a commitment to storytelling and characterization. They paid little price for their oversights. If Thrones delivers a technical spectacle featuring familiar characters and high-octane drama, viewers happily overlook sloppy plotting and imbalanced character development.
> 
> But if these problems continue to fester, they threaten to wreck the legacy of Thrones—as a political drama built on realistic plotting and three-dimensional characters—when the show concludes in 2018.
> ...
> These sort of problems have plagued the last couple seasons of Thrones. Having exhausted the content of George R.R. Martin’s books (at least two of which remain to be written), Thrones had to create its own story. This is a difficult task, but one within the scope of the talented showrunners.
> ...

----------


## MelissaWV

Most of the "plot holes" in that article are easily resolved.

Why did the Queen Regent ascend to the throne once her son died?  Um, well, who else exactly would be filling the throne?  The question of the watch supporting the Sparrows is silly; there are no more Sparrows.  Consider it in terms of how Robert became king.  He didn't have to demonstrate that he was a blood relative, but just assumed control by a series of battles and manipulations.  Who's there to contest Cersei?

Jon becoming "King in the North" has nothing to do with birthright, either.  There is no line of kings, and please don't say he inherited it from Robb.  That's idiotic.  Sansa didn't put forth a claim to be "Queen in the North" so the article is just being deliberately silly.

The Davos thing is poorly handled; it might be the only thing I agree with.  WRT Stannis, the implication is that Davos realized Stannis was kind of nuts by the end and bore no relation to the man he supported in earlier seasons.  I could see him not mourning Stannis much.  Not asking about Shireen, though, was always strange.  The serendipitous discovery of a carving next to the stake is clunky and not organic to the plot.

Strangely the article leaves out ACTUAL plot holes --- the giant disappears to use the bathroom, I guess, at various points throughout the battle; Bran has no real reason to think the baby in the Tower of Joy is Jon so I'm not sure what that reveal is supposed to mean (nor was he close enough to hear the whispers); Varys APPEARS to teleport back to Mireen in time to leave with the navy headed towards Westeros (even though it's obvious to most of us that months have passed, the way it's shot has confused some people); the prostitute in Pycelle's bed appears to be one of the ones who goes all stabby-stabby on him but she would have had to be mighty quick to get down there since she left just ahead of him; how did Arya get a "face" if she never learned how to make them and certainly didn't bring one from Braavos; where was Septa Unnela (sp) that she was saved from the blast, and are there any other sisters left; how are we supposed to believe that deep a carving of a circle enclosing the seven-pointed-star did not ever get warped or result in portions of the carving either falling away altogether or knitting back together in a distorted fashion; is Gendry rowing Podrick and Brienne around (where the hell are they); what the hell happened to autumn (it went from summer straight to winter); where are those dragons supposed to land when they get tired; who is Cersei's Hand and who's left on the Small Council (admittedly that might be answered next season if they have time); where's Ghost (explained by budget concerns but that doesn't make it any less of a plot hole); why did Sansa hide the fact there were probably more troops coming...

----------


## Occam's Banana

> [...] what the hell happened to autumn (it went from summer straight to winter) [...]


I recently rewatched the whole series, and they did actually mention it being autumn at least once.

I may be wrong about this, but my sense (from both the books and the TV series) is that summer and winter are the major seasons and that spring and autumn are more like transitional periods between those two - perhaps with spring being the latest part of winter and the earliest part of summer, and autumn being the latest part of summer and the earliest part of winter. This would make sense, given that the story makes clear that winters and summers last for years at a time (I don't recall anyone ever making reference to years-long springs or autumns).

----------


## CPUd

Sam mentioned autumn when he took Gilly to his house.  The North seems like perpetual winter anyway, but real winters there might also have very little daylight.

----------


## CPUd

Here is the setup for the Frey pie:




I think there was more background in the books about that story.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Sam mentioned autumn when he took Gilly to his house.  The North seems like perpetual winter anyway, but real winters there might also have very little daylight.


Right, but it's kind of a ridiculously short transition.  

There seem to be almost no references to autumn or spring in either the series or the books; there are references to being born in the long summer, or of the Long Night, etc., but somehow people are never connected with spring or autumn.  I know it's nitpicking but that seems like more of an issue than half the things all of these "plot hole" articles bring up.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Right, but it's kind of a ridiculously short transition.  
> 
> There seem to be almost no references to autumn or spring in either the series or the books; there are references to being born in the long summer, or of the Long Night, etc., but somehow people are never connected with spring or autumn.  I know it's nitpicking but that seems like more of an issue than half the things all of these "plot hole" articles bring up.


Each of the four seasons, Summer, Autumn, Winter, and Spring, are signaled by a white raven from the Citadel. And actually, the declaration of Autumn happens back in at the beginning of Season Two, in the episode "The North Remembers". Grand Maester Pycelle says ""The Raven arrived from the Citadel this morning, Your Grace. The  Conclave has met, considered reports from maesters all over the Seven  Kingdoms, and declared this great summer done at last. The longest  summer in living memory."

----------


## MelissaWV

> Each of the four seasons, Summer, Autumn, Winter, and Spring, are signaled by a white raven from the Citadel. And actually, the declaration of Autumn happens back in at the beginning of Season Two, in the episode "The North Remembers". Grand Maester Pycelle says ""The Raven arrived from the Citadel this morning, Your Grace. The  Conclave has met, considered reports from maesters all over the Seven  Kingdoms, and declared this great summer done at last. The longest  summer in living memory."


Yeah that's ridiculously short, given how long summer and winter are.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Right, but it's kind of a ridiculously short transition.  
> 
> There seem to be almost no references to autumn or spring in either the series or the books; there are references to being born in the long summer, or of the Long Night, etc., but somehow people are never connected with spring or autumn.  I know it's nitpicking but that seems like more of an issue than half the things all of these "plot hole" articles bring up.


It actually makes sense, if you think about it. We know that winter and summer in the world of Westros [BTW, what is the world's name, anyway?] last for years at a time and are of variable length. Some summers, for example, only last for a few years, while the most recently passed summer lasted for nine years (described by one of the characters as the longest in living memory, IIRC). This indicates that the world of Westeros (unlike Earth) has lengthily periodic but irregularly occurring equinoxes and solstices.

Or it might be that the world of Westeros does not even have equinoxes and solstices in the first place, which would be the case if the planet has no axial tilt. In that case, seasons are likely determined by perihelion and aphelion - and given the world's apparently irregular orbital period, it is not at all clear that something like "spring" or "autumn" would or even could have any meaning at all except in the vaguest of senses. (This scenario would also imply that a Westerosi "year" must correspond to something other than a single orbital cycle - which also makes sense, since that cycle would have an irregular period.)

Given that seasonal divisions and labels are essentially arbitrary anyway, designating more than two seasons under the strange astronomical conditions that seem to pertain to the world of Westeros would unnecessarily complicate matters. This is why I get the sense (as mentioned before) that the latest part of summer and earliest part of winter in Westeros are actually more akin to what we would think of as being autumnal - with any "official" autumn (as determined by the maesters of the Citadel) being just a kind of brief, transitional "heads up" that "winter [aphelion?] is coming." Similar considerations would apply with respect to spring and the coming of summer - i.e., the latest part of winter and earliest part of summer are what we on Earth would think of as being "spring" (or at least "spring-like") with an "officially" declared spring (if any) being but a (relatively) brief notice that "summer [perihelion?] is coming." It's the difference between having four things to go by (two equinoxes and two solstices) and only having two things to go by (aphelion and perihelion).

In any case, with years-long variable-length seasons (possibly driven by perihelion/aphelion of an irregular orbital period), the maesters probably have  their hands full just figuring out when winter and summer begin or end in each seasonal cycle,  without having to artificially shoehorn two more full-blown seasons in there just  to meet an arbitrary (and Earth-bound) insistence that there be four distinct seasons of (on average) roughly commensurate or proportional length.

----------


## CPUd

I think the seasonal changes would be easier to predict if they knew what was west of Westeros.

But they do have this contraption:


What is the Sphere Chandelier that Sam Saw in the Citadel Library?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> She was asked about it after the episode, she said it was a misquote.  Also, it was really her, and no CGI like they did for Lena Headey.


It was obviously CGI. Look at how weird she looks in that scene. It's a bad CGI job.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Jon being Targaryen is far from a certainty.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Big plot hole: Tyrion is technically King of Westeros now.

----------


## TheTexan

> Big plot hole: Tyrion is technically King of Westeros now.


Pretty sure theres a rule somewhere that says a dwarf can't be a king

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Suzanimal

> Toast to Your Enemies With These New Game of Thrones Wines
> 
> It's a rare episode of Game of Thrones that doesn't feature at least one character sipping — or chugging — some wine. So to celebrate the most popular drink in the Seven Kingdoms, HBO has released a line inspired by the medieval fantasy series.
> 
> Created by California winemaker Bob Cabral, the three Thrones varieties — Red Blend, Chardonnay and Cabernet Sauvignon — are crafted to embody "the strength of the characters and the terrain of their kingdoms."
> 
> And, of course, each type goes best with a different Westerosi occasion. While the Red Blend is intended for Small Council sessions and the Chardonnay heralds the arrival of spring, the Cabernet Sauvignon is the one worthy of the Iron Throne.


http://time.com/4709433/game-of-thro...alflow_twitter

----------


## CPUd

they should have run with Imp's Delight

----------


## CPUd

Where is Dany, at Dragonstone?

----------


## CPUd

1:18 Unsullied versus Lannister army

----------


## navy-vet

hmmm looks like the dragon has grown a little...

----------


## CPUd

> hmmm looks like the dragon has grown a little...


They're saying the biggest one will be the size of a 747:

----------


## navy-vet

> They're saying the biggest one will be the size of a 747:

----------


## CPUd

There are supposedly leaked scripts out for the whole season, but I doubt I'll be looking at those.  

Some speculative stuffs based on set pics made by tourists flying drones and/or revealed in the 2 trailers:


* *





The first shot of Sansa walking away is likely after Bran told her something.  Could be about how Littlefinger betrayed their father.  Arya is also carrying that same dagger in the promos.  I think there's a good chance when Arya is traveling alone in the woods, she is reunited with her dire wolf Nymeria.  

The people who went north of the wall fighting in the circle include Jon Snow, Tormund, The Hound, Gendry, Beric (dude with the flaming sword), possibly Davos and Benjen.  This is probably in episode 6 and 7, and we may see either a giant wight or ice dragon.  The reason they go there is to capture a wight and bring to Cersei to prove they aren't a myth.  One of the sets they use is the fighting pit at King's Landing, that's where we see The Hound for a split second in the latest trailer.  Best guess is he will either be fighting the captured wight, or his brother.

Jon and Davos go to Dragonstone to meet Dany and the dragons.  There is also a cave full of dragon glass they want to use to make weapons.  Rhaegal the dragon may have a hardon for Jon, due to the family connection.  Melisandre is also there, she may want to stay out of sight of Davos.

Gendry has been hiding in plain sight, pretty much the same place he first appeared on the show.  Davos and Tyrion go there from Dragonstone to smuggle him back out, presumably because he was apprentice to one of the only blacksmiths who could forge Valyrian steel swords.  Gendry also has a war hammer with the Baratheon sigil on it.

The Greyjoy ships in the latest trailer are Euron's fleet.  There is obviously a sea battle against Theon and Yara.  Probably Yara and at least 1 of the sand snakes gets killed, their mama gets captured by Euron and he brings her to Cersei, who will most definitely do some really nasty things to her.

Cersei has problems with the Iron Bank, she needs money to pay them back, so Jaime and the Lannister army takes Highgarden.  While bringing the loot back, they get ambushed by Dany, and a lot of people are set on fire.  Depending on how they cut the episodes, the Unsullied may also be taking over Casterly Rock at the same time.  The same castle is being used for both the Highgarden and Casterly Rock sets. 

Overall,  it looks like 3-5 of the 7 episodes are packed with epic battle scenes.

----------


## jllundqu

Is it just me is Jorah Mormont just Duncan Idaho in some sci fi crossover...

----------


## brandon

Haven't posted in here for years, but it's great all you book nerds can't give us spoilers anymore

----------


## Suzanimal

> Haven't posted in here for years, but it's great all you book nerds can't give us spoilers anymore




When that show first came out, I was bugging my niece so bad for spoilers (I love spoilers) she posted this on my FB page.

----------


## Carlybee

Just rewatched the last ep of S06...pretty epic. Can't wait for tonight.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Apparently they have decided to turn Sansa into an idiot this season.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've gotten rid of cable since the last time it aired. My question is this - is the whole season on HBO Now (like how Netflix puts a whole season of Orange is the New Black out at once) or do I have to wait each week? I'm thinking about signing up for the free trial and binge watching.

----------


## phill4paul

> I've gotten rid of cable since the last time it aired. My question is this - is the whole season on HBO Now (like how Netflix puts a whole season of Orange is the New Black out at once) or do I have to wait each week? I'm thinking about signing up for the free trial and binge watching.


 I don't know. We got rid of cable and do Amazon Firestick. There are youtube videos that show how to load Kododo then load Exodus. We are able to get GoT livestreamed for free. Alternately I'm sure you can watch the day after on fmovies.to.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't know. We got rid of cable and do Amazon Firestick. There are youtube videos that show how to load Kododo then load Exodus. We are able to get GoT livestreamed for free. Alternately I'm sure you can watch the day after on *fmovies.to*.


Cool, thanks! I just found it at your link. I already have a Roku so I don't want a Firestick but I heard they're pretty neat. I do have a smart tv, though and now I know where to go to stream it for Mr Animal. He will not watch anything on the computer except maybe a short tube.

----------


## specsaregood

> I've gotten rid of cable since the last time it aired. My question is this - is the whole season on HBO Now (like how Netflix puts a whole season of Orange is the New Black out at once) or do I have to wait each week? I'm thinking about signing up for the free trial and binge watching.


No, they come out on hbo now, at the same time they air, weekly sunday nights.

----------


## Carlybee

> Apparently they have decided to turn Sansa into an idiot this season.


She's pretty much always been one.

Did Arya's eyebrows grow?

----------


## jllundqu

Just watched episode 3 season 7.

Pretty cool.  Loved the Tyrell ending where she lets Jamie know it was her who poisoned Geoffrey.  Cool to see Jorah back in the mix h/t Tarley.

----------


## jllundqu

I won't be satisfied until I see the imp ride a dragon.

----------


## liveandletlive

Lady Olenna was played by a tremendous actor. puts Meryl Streep to shame. the brits definitely have monopolized in that department

----------


## Carlybee

> Lady Olenna was played by a tremendous actor. puts Meryl Streep to shame. the brits definitely have monopolized in that department


In her younger years

----------


## jllundqu

Brienne:  Who taught you how to do that?
Arya:  No one.

I see what you $#@!ing did there, Arya!

----------


## kahless

Jon Snow is not going to fortify the wall since the North is practically bankrupt. They should have open borders anyway since the wall, not allowing the free flow of movement and having borders is anti-liberty.

The "White Walkers" are just coming here for a better life. Let them in to integrate into the Seven Kingdoms. Tear down the wall and disband the Nights Watch.   

If you do not believe this then you are a racist, Nazi and White Supremacist.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Anti Globalist

I really do hope the throne ends up getting destroyed so that no one can sit on it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watched the latest episode when I got back from the gym.  Can't believe they killed off my waifu.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Watched the latest episode when I got back from the gym.  Can't believe they killed off my waifu.


So many plot holes for convenience. Lazy writing. The dragons are up in the air. As if they wouldn’t see the enemy fleet first. And those big arrows sure were long range, accurate and with massive power. I call BS. And tearing through ships like that? OK, physics must have been suspended.

And Cersei would have killed Tyrion the minute he was in range. She has a hit out on him already. And they were all standing outside the wall clearly within range of those oh so powerful giant crossbows.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Watched the latest episode when I got back from the gym.  Can't believe they killed off my waifu.


She could have easily grabbed Cersei and thrown her off the wall (or jumped with her).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

A reviewer with many of the same complaints. The writing has gone to crap, and everything is rushed or illogical.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...starbucks-cup/




> Well, all Euron needs to destroy Dany's fleet and kill one of her dragons is a big crossbow, which he can fire at a moving target from a boat with perfect accuracy. Euron was able to build his vast fleet in a matter of weeks. He was then able to ambush Yara on her way to Dorne and defeat her handily.
> 
> This apparently wasn't the teaching moment you'd think it would be for Daenerys and her forces, as apparently they have no scouts and Dany can't see anything below her while riding on a bloody dragon. Euron is once again perfectly placed for an ambush, kills Rhaegal with ease, and then proceeds to utterly destroy Dany's ships and also take Missandei prisoner (though we don't see how).
> ...
> Well, when Rhaegal is shot by the ballista, Dany makes a headlong charge at Euron's fleet, despite each ship having a ballista on its bow. (They're semi-automatic also and require no time to reload!) She veers off when they shoot at her and then . . . just disappears from the fight entirely.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Why didn't she just fly around behind the ships and burn them all from the rear? Those ballista were aimed forward. They wouldn't have been able to shoot backward because of the masts and sails. The ships could have turned but not as fast as a dragon can fly. So why didn't Daenerys even attempt to protect her fleet and friends?
> ...

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

The amount of damage the writers have done to this show over the last four weeks is worse than what the pansy Night King and White Walkers did in seven and a half seasons.

----------


## specsaregood

> Well, when Rhaegal is shot by the ballista, Dany makes a headlong charge at Euron's fleet, despite each ship having a ballista on its bow. (They're semi-automatic also and require no time to reload!) She veers off when they shoot at her and then . . . just disappears from the fight entirely.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Why didn't she just fly around behind the ships and burn them all from the rear? Those ballista were aimed forward. They wouldn't have been able to shoot backward because of the masts and sails. The ships could have turned but not as fast as a dragon can fly. So why didn't Daenerys even attempt to protect her fleet and friends?


I thought the point was to expose Daenerys as a coward and further indicate that J. Snow was meant to be king.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I thought the point was to expose Daenerys as a coward and further indicate that J. Snow was meant to be king.


Yeah, that may have been it. Watching it the first time through, it was where did she go? It was so strange, it seemed like terrible writing.

Tyrian and Varys had a discussion afterwards and her disappearance from the battle never came up. Conspicuously missing. But they are making the case that she is unfit. I suppose this may be a discussion in a later episode. Still seems too rushed.

----------


## specsaregood

> Yeah, that may have been it. Watching it the first time through, it was “where did she go?” It was so strange, it seemed like terrible writing.
> 
> Tyrian and Varys had a discussion afterwards and her disappearance from the battle never came up. Conspicuously missing. But they are making the case that she is unfit. I suppose this may be a discussion in a later episode. Still seems too rushed.


Give Grey Worm some time to contemplate why his GF was captured while his queen ran away with her dragons tail between her legs.

----------


## navy-vet

> Give Grey Worm some time to contemplate why his GF was captured while his queen ran away with her dragons tail between her legs.


I suspect that Grey Worm might be more prone to blaming himself for insisting she take that escape dingy.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

This $#@!ing show...

----------


## Anti Globalist

RIP Danys character development.  Its like the writers don't care about logic and reason anymore.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> RIP Danys character development.  Its like the writers don't care about logic and reason anymore.


They have jumped the shark. The writers are not worthy of the source material.

Euron and Jamie happen to run into each other for a fight to the finish? Right. Danys and Greyworm become war criminal mass murderers? Sure. The deadly giant crossbows no longer work? Arya survives 10 buildings falling on her? (Why the constant, continual, slow collapse of all of the buildings?) Dragon fire now impacts like a bomb. Varys survives every monarch and court deception until he somehow gets exposed and killed for what? Zombie bodyguard turns on maker and master? Why tell him not to attack the Hound in the first place?

They jumped over light speed and went straight to ludicrous speed.

----------


## specsaregood

> They have jumped the shark. The writers are not worthy of the source material.
> 
> Euron and Jamie happen to run into each other for a fight to the finish? Right. Danys and Greyworm become war criminal mass murderers? Sure. The deadly giant crossbows no longer work? Arya survives 10 buildings falling on her? (Why the constant, continual, slow collapse of all of the buildings?) Dragon fire now impacts like a bomb. Varys survives every monarch and court deception until he somehow gets exposed and killed for what? Zombie bodyguard turns on maker and master? Why tell him not to attack the Hound in the first place?
> 
> They jumped over light speed and went straight to ludicrous speed.


Of all the stuff you listed,  Danys going tyrant bitch is the least offensive.  She was *always* a crazy power hungry person, she just played the savior for power and selfish reasons.

----------


## axiomata

> Of all the stuff you listed,  Danys going tyrant bitch is the least offensive.  She was *always* a crazy power hungry person, she just played the savior for power and selfish reasons.


Elizabeth Warren's role model.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Of all the stuff you listed,  Danys going tyrant bitch is the least offensive.  She was *always* a crazy power hungry person, she just played the savior for power and selfish reasons.





> Elizabeth Warren's role model.


Standard manipulative leftist politician...

In public: “I’m for the little guy!”
Backroom: “Put all the money in my front company.”

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Give Grey Worm some time to contemplate why his GF was captured while his queen ran away with her dragons tail between her legs.





> I suspect that Grey Worm might be more prone to blaming himself for insisting she take that escape dingy.


Seems that Grey Worm took it out on disarmed, surrendering soldiers. I don’t think I saw him killing women and children though.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Of all the stuff you listed,  Danys going tyrant bitch is the least offensive.  She was *always* a crazy power hungry person, she just played the savior for power and selfish reasons.


Yeah, she was always entitled to be the all powerful benevolent dictator. But burning up woman and children was out of (a well-developed) character.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Of all the stuff you listed,  Danys going tyrant bitch is the least offensive.  She was *always* a crazy power hungry person, she just played the savior for power and selfish reasons.


I don't have a problem with Dany becoming the mad queen. That's been hinted at in the books for a while now. She's her father's daughter and all that. But it's how it was done. She goes from someone willing to sacrifice her forces and possibly her dragons to defend the world of the living (that episode was a $#@!show, but still) to someone willing to massacre millions of innocents after she had already won. She's been brutal in the past, but it was always toward people who had done something against her. Slave masters, traitors, enemy houses, etc. 

This was the person who locked up her dragons for the better part of a season because one child got burned to death. If you want to turn that character in a genocidal maniac, that's fine, but it has to be properly foreshadowed so it can be arrived at slowly and thoroughly. She went from breaker of chains to mass murderer of civilians in two episodes FFS.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*'Game of Thrones' fans start petition for HBO to remake season 8*

----------


## angelatc



----------


## Swordsmyth

> For those that have watched all episodes: what's your overall take on the show?  I stopped watching at the end of Season 2.  I thought the seasons had too much filler/padding, and were too grim i.e. mostly all of the characters were losers or overly corrupt, message of the show was "Evil/corruption always wins, don't bother trying to better the world." Only characters I liked were Jon Snow, Arya, and Tyrion.  I really liked Ned Stark too, but he was way too naive.


I don't watch the show but from the news stories I see I'd say your assessment of the message is correct: "Evil/corruption always wins, don't bother trying to better the world."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

They may have won the “lamest final season” of a major show ever.

This was genius in comparison:

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> For those that have watched all episodes: what's your overall take on the show?  I stopped watching at the end of Season 2.  I thought the seasons had too much filler/padding, and were too grim i.e. mostly all of the characters were losers or overly corrupt, message of the show was "Evil/corruption always wins, don't bother trying to better the world." Only characters I liked were Jon Snow, Arya, and Tyrion.  I really liked Ned Stark too, but he was way too naive.


There's actually quite a strong anti-war message, or at least there was before the writers butchered the White Walker storyline.

From what I know, George RR Martin is your usual mid-20th Century liberal, but I actually think the series has a rather reactionary undercurrent; and I'm using that term affectionately, not the way leftists use it. 

Institutions experience entropy and degrade over time, and that's illustrated throughout the world:

The Seven Kingdoms used to be independent, but were conquered by the Targaryen dynasty
The Targaryens ruled for centuries, but were eventually usurped due to a crazed king
The Night's Watch were once the protectors of all men, but have fallen into disrepute as a useless group of bastards and former criminals

Civilizational entropy is all around the world of Westeros, and that's an idea that liberalism has never actually reckoned with.

I don't think the message is evil always wins. The theme is more that virtue is unrewarded in a political system, in favor of machinations and cunning. This is pretty obviously true, regardless of the system. The truly pure evil lose, as frequently as the good do, due to a lack of foresight.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Over 1 Million Viewers Urge Remake Of Game Of Thrones Final Season "With Competent Writers"*And Disney is still insisting that they will let these bozos handle the next Star Wars movie.

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

petition to remake season 8 with competent writers

----------


## Anti Globalist

The showrunners of Game of Thrones stated during the series finale that they are going to be hiding in a undisclosed area getting very drunk and far away from the internet.  In other words, no accountability whatsoever.

----------


## specsaregood

> *Over 1 Million Viewers Urge Remake Of Game Of Thrones Final Season "With Competent Writers"*And Disney is still insisting that they will let these bozos handle the next Star Wars movie.


First thing DW said to me at the conclusion of GOT, well that certainly doesn't bode well for the new Star Wars series.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> There's actually quite a strong anti-war message, or at least there was before the writers butchered the White Walker storyline.
> 
> From what I know, George RR Martin is your usual mid-20th Century liberal, but I actually think the series has a rather reactionary undercurrent; and I'm using that term affectionately, not the way leftists use it. 
> 
> Institutions experience entropy and degrade over time, and that's illustrated throughout the world:
> 
> The Seven Kingdoms used to be independent, but were conquered by the Targaryen dynasty
> The Targaryens ruled for centuries, but were eventually usurped due to a crazed king
> The Night's Watch were once the protectors of all men, but have fallen into disrepute as a useless group of bastards and former criminals
> ...


So does GOT explore further in depth this idea of civilization entropy, or is it just established based on the timeline you gave? (e.g. were conquered by the Targaryen dynasty, The Targaryens ruled for centuries, but were eventually usurped due to a crazed king).  Sounds like the rule was fine until the crazed monarch.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It’s one thing to have an occasional character change their established behavior, another to do it to every character all at once. Likewise, there may be an occasional storyline or incident that strains credulity beyond suspension of disbelief, but it’s completely unacceptable to have all of the storiy lines become ridiculously illogical.

Fail across the board.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They may have won the “lamest final season” of a major show ever.
> 
> This was genius in comparison:


I disliked that at first then realized how great it was after reconsidering.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I thought the point was to expose Daenerys as a coward and further indicate that J. Snow was meant to be king.


Funny how it never came up again.




> Give Grey Worm some time to contemplate why his GF was captured while his queen ran away with her dragons tail between her legs.


Grey Worm became quite the madman himself, until suddenly in the final episode he went from War Lord to the guard that escorts Tyrion around to meetings where Tyrion dictates the future and chooses the king.

Apparently Jon Snow confessed to everyone that he killed Daenerys, and then we are supposed to believe that Grey Worm didnt execute both him and Tyrion immediately.

But who knows, every detail is omitted until we have the lords of Westeros running the show somehow.




> Of all the stuff you listed,  Danys going tyrant bitch is the least offensive.  She was *always* a crazy power hungry person, she just played the savior for power and selfish reasons.


Seems like in the end Danys was relatively lucid and rational, while Sansa was the tyrant in waiting.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Reps from all of the kingdoms: “Hail Bran, King of the Seven Kingdoms”
Sansa: “Make that six kingdoms, I’m going to be Queen of the North.”
Others: “OK, Hail Bran, King of the Six Kingdoms!”

----------


## Anti Globalist

I thought it was strange when Bran said he was going to look for Drogon.  Why would he said that when we're not even going to see the resolution to it?  Even if he does get Drogon, what is he going to do with him?

----------


## specsaregood

> Funny how it never came up again.


yeah, I had no way of predicting such stupidity accurately.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I thought it was strange when Bran said he was going to look for Drogon.  Why would he said that when we're not even going to see the resolution to it?  Even if he does get Drogon, what is he going to do with him?


It occurred to me that Bran could have taken over the mind of the dragons at any time. Interesting possibility that was never used. Maybe they are setting up the potential for a future spin-off, but based on the rest of the writing of the final season, it was probably just a throw away line.

He could have stopped the civilian massacre.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> yeah, I had no way of predicting such stupidity accurately.


You would think it would have come up as they made the case that she wasn’t qualified to be queen.

I’d guess that the only reason it happened was so that Euron could win that battle and Missandei could be captured, thus setting up the next episode. Another symptom of how the writing was not fully thought out at all.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drogon had more character development than any character this season.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> So does GOT explore further in depth this idea of civilization entropy, or is it just established based on the timeline you gave? (e.g. were conquered by the Targaryen dynasty, The Targaryens ruled for centuries, but were eventually usurped due to a crazed king).  Sounds like the rule was fine until the crazed monarch.


That's explored much more in the book. The Targaryen rule was pretty tumultuous at times. They weren't able to conquer Dorne, who was the last kingdom to join the Realm, and they bent the knee voluntarily. In addition to just plain lousy kings, there was the Dance of Dragons where two Targaryen sibling Dragon Lords started a civil war over the Iron Throne. There was the multiple Blackfyre Rebellions where a bunch of legitimized Targaryen bastards named Blackfyre made a claim for the crown over many generations. And the Mad King who ended their rule wasn't the first crazy Targaryen. They tend toward insanity.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Was it ever said that the books and the show would have the same ending?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> *It occurred to me that Bran could have taken over the mind of the dragons at any time. Interesting possibility that was never used.* Maybe they are setting up the potential for a future spin-off, but based on the rest of the writing of the final season, it was probably just a throw away line.
> 
> He could have stopped the civilian massacre.


In the books there's a prophecy of a three headed dragon, or perhaps three dragon riders. Many assume that Daenerys is one, Jon is two, and that Bran is going to Warg into a dragon to become the third/ Unfortunately we never came close to that. In fact, all of the prophecies were completely forgotten. Azor Ahai, the Lord of Light, Cersei's prophecy, the Long Night, all of it.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Was it ever said that the books and the show would have the same ending?


It's been said that they would end at the same place, but get there through different paths. I think Bran being King and the rise of an elective monarchy is a GRRM idea, but it would be much different in his hands.

----------


## Swordsmyth

TV viewers might say goodbye to more than just "Game of Thrones" following Sunday's series finale.
Several  people plan to cancel their subscriptions to HBO now that the show is  over, based on reactions through social media, and they're reminding  their friends to do the same.
"Just a friendly reminder to everyone to cancel your HBO subscription," said Twitter user @ronniedale2.
According to a blog post from research firm Mintel,  subscribers to HBO Now are twice as likely to agree they would cancel  their subscriptions if a specific show or program ended. The firm also  cites HBO Now's $14.99 per month price, slightly higher than  competitors.
 Me once GoT is over and I cancel my HBO subscription pic.twitter.com/2GpKFJvGUr
— Winter sucked (@Pers_ality) May 20, 2019 ANYWAYSSSSS, let me go cancel this HBO subscription. #GameOfThrones pic.twitter.com/SrtGW9xCTq
— Jawn Snow  (@PassionNTorment) May 20, 2019 Time to cancel our HBO subscription guys 
— Bella (@Yo__Gabba) May 20, 2019 Just a friendly reminder to everyone to cancel your HBO subscription ☺️☺️☺️
— Ronnie Bogle (@ronniedale2) May 20, 2019If you really are thinking about cancelling HBO, there's a detailed explainer on their website on how to drop the channel if you're going through a third-party provider. 
If you signed up directly through HBO, just visit the app, go to settings, then billing information, then cancel your subscription and follow the necessary steps.


https://news.yahoo.com/apos-game-thr...193949862.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That's explored much more in the book. The Targaryen rule was pretty tumultuous at times. They weren't able to conquer Dorne, who was the last kingdom to join the Realm, and they bent the knee voluntarily. In addition to just plain lousy kings, there was the Dance of Dragons where two Targaryen sibling Dragon Lords started a civil war over the Iron Throne. There was the multiple Blackfyre Rebellions where a bunch of legitimized Targaryen bastards named Blackfyre made a claim for the crown over many generations. And the Mad King who ended their rule wasn't the first crazy Targaryen. They tend toward insanity.


And yet in the last episode, Dorne goes along, “sure we’ll bend the knee and be part of the six kingdoms while Sansa runs off to be Queen of the North”...

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> And yet in the last episode, Dorne goes along, “sure we’ll bend the knee and be part of the six kingdoms while Sansa runs off to be Queen of the North”...


Not only that, but also the Iron Islands. There were many, many problems with the finale, not the least of which is the independence of the North. They completely changetheir political system, Bran (or the entity that used to be Bran) becomes king and just gives The North sovereignty under his sister. No one else had any problems with this? Did they forget that Yara Greyjoy fought for her father for his claim to be King of the Iron Islands? Why would she bend the knee now? The woman she pledged to is dead. Why would any of these lords think it's okay for the North to be its own nation, while they have to bend the knee to an elected king who claims to not even be human anymore? Just ridiculous.

----------


## navy-vet

> TV viewers might say goodbye to more than just "Game of Thrones" following Sunday's series finale.
> Several  people plan to cancel their subscriptions to HBO now that the show is  over, based on reactions through social media, and they're reminding  their friends to do the same.
> "Just a friendly reminder to everyone to cancel your HBO subscription," said Twitter user @ronniedale2.
> According to a blog post from research firm Mintel,  subscribers to HBO Now are twice as likely to agree they would cancel  their subscriptions if a specific show or program ended. The firm also  cites HBO Now's $14.99 per month price, slightly higher than  competitors. Me once GoT is over and I cancel my HBO subscription pic.twitter.com/2GpKFJvGUr
>  Winter sucked (@Pers_ality) May 20, 2019 ANYWAYSSSSS, let me go cancel this HBO subscription. #GameOfThrones pic.twitter.com/SrtGW9xCTq
>  Jawn Snow ���� (@PassionNTorment) May 20, 2019 Time to cancel our HBO subscription guys ��
>  Bella (@Yo__Gabba) May 20, 2019 Just a friendly reminder to everyone to cancel your HBO subscription ☺️☺️☺️
>  Ronnie Bogle (@ronniedale2) May 20, 2019If you really are thinking about cancelling HBO, there's a detailed explainer on their website on how to drop the channel if you're going through a third-party provider. 
> If you signed up directly through HBO, just visit the app, go to settings, then billing information, then cancel your subscription and follow the necessary steps.
> ...


I would suggest holding off until the new Deadwood movie premieres. js
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAcftIUE6MQ

----------


## Anti Globalist

Now that the series is over I'm going back and watching all the death scenes of all major characters.

----------


## TheTexan

> Not only that, but also the Iron Islands. There were many, many problems with the finale, not the least of which is the independence of the North. They completely changetheir political system, Bran (or the entity that used to be Bran) becomes king and just gives The North sovereignty under his sister. No one else had any problems with this? Did they forget that Yara Greyjoy fought for her father for his claim to be King of the Iron Islands? Why would she bend the knee now? The woman she pledged to is dead. Why would any of these lords think it's okay for the North to be its own nation, while they have to bend the knee to an elected king who claims to not even be human anymore? Just ridiculous.


It's OK though because they voted

----------


## Anti Federalist

Game of Thrones is white supremacy.


*Antioch Professor: ‘Game of Thrones’ Pushes ‘White Supremacy’*

https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/...ite-supremacy/

TOM CICCOTTA 23 May 2019

A professor at Antioch University in California argued this month that Game of Thrones encourages its audience to embrace white supremacy.

Antioch University Professor Timothy Malone argued that Game of Thrones pushed a “white supremacist” message in a recent column. Malone argued in the column that “white supremacist” themes appear throughout the plot of the popular show, which recently aired its final episode.

It is whiteness as social capital – you may be poor and at the bottom of the hierarchy, but at least you’re not Black, (or in this case, an ice zombie). That’s why they were located beyond the wall (the prison). In the show, they become deputized in the struggle against White Walkers; in reality, the device has been to turn some percentage of them into cops and prison guards with good benefits to ensure their loyalty to white supremacist capital. The key here is that the Wildings are fundamentally on the human side of the “human vs. subhuman/contaminant” binary, just relegated to the role of front-line enforcers of the order.

Malone argues that the fictional television show encourages its multiracial audience to adopt the mindset of “white supremacy.”

The ideological work further comes in the form of crafting identifications with a particular house: Targaryen, Lannister, Stark. With whom do you identify? Are you “team” Stark? Targaryen? Lannister? All offer different configurations of neoliberal white supremacist capital for its multicultural audience to cheer for.

On May 18, Malone doubled down on his beliefs during an interview with Salon. In the interview, Malone argued that the modern white supremacist worldview is inspired by fantasy fiction works like Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones.

The Nazi and other white right-wing types who are using that imagery as we saw in Charlottesville and elsewhere are not invested in the real history of medieval or ancient Europe in the first place. What they are invested in are things like “Lord of Rings” and “Game of Thrones.” These white supremacists are not scholars of European history.

The professor has not expressed his opinion on the series finale of Game of Thrones.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Well quite frankly that author can shut his whore mouth.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Game of Thrones is white supremacy.
> 
> *Antioch Professor: ‘Game of Thrones’ Pushes ‘White Supremacy’*


Complete bullish!t, but it would not be a surprise if HBO abruptly ended the show due to that reasoning. Because it was based upon the books, they weren’t as free to insert leftist, SJW propaganda. It was not a good vehicle for their leftist politics, and some, like that author, would just say that it is racist. These deranged, delusional leftists see bogeymen under every bed.

Edit: Antioch is a SJW University...




> Since its founding in 1852, Antioch University has stayed at the forefront of social justice,

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Complete bullish!t, but it would not be a surprise if HBO abruptly ended the show due to that reasoning. Because it was based upon the books, they weren’t as free to insert leftist, SJW propaganda. It was not a good vehicle for their leftist politics, and some, like that author, would just say that it is racist. These deranged, delusional leftists see bogeymen under every bed.
> 
> Edit: Antioch is a SJW University...


Nah, HBO wanted ten seasons. Dan and Dave (showrunners) decided they wanted eight, but in terms of episode count it was really just seven and change, since the last two were shorter. It's now clear they should have done more seasons.

----------


## specsaregood

> I don't know what would be the purpose of more seasons?  Frankly speaking, I was disappointed by the 8th season. Now I'm looking forward to the book, the author said that the ending will differ from that one in the TV show.


That is not quite true, he confirmed the ending WOULD be the same and different.
http://georgerrmartin.com/notablog/2.../20/an-ending/




> How will it all end? I hear people asking.   The same ending as the show?  Different?
> Well… yes.  And no.  And yes.   And no.   And yes.   And no.   And yes.


He points out that he will take thousands of pages to get to the end; but it will be the same, but different as it is a book not a tv show.

----------

